# El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas .
Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones.

Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia y su incidencia en la economía .
Como en el resto de los países occidentales , leyó un discurso que le escribieron en despachos enemigos .
casi dos años después del comienzo de la trama vemos que el guion es exacto y con los mismos tiempos y etapas en todos los países occidentales , los que se vieron implicados en la segunda guerra mundial .

Los países irrelevantes , lo son hasta para el coronavirus , que no tienen ni muertos , ni mascarillas , ni confinamientos , ni deudas que pagar durante generaciones puesto que en Nigeria , Somalia y resto del tercer mundo ahí no hay nada que robar.

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*



Como todo el mundo sabe, los políticos son actores de un club criminal de la comedia , que siguen un guión pactado en despachos enemigos.

Se ataca a las economías de los países de la misma manera que se ataca a las empresas a través de la bolsa . y si meten caballos de Troya o hackers en la dirección de las empresas facilitan mucho el trabajo de saqueo y destrucción como está pasando en España y en toda Europa.

Un eurodiputado del partido de Orbán, 'cazado' en una orgía en Bruselas saltándose las restricciones de la pandemia







_Szájer anunció repentinamente el pasado domingo que dimitía como eurodiputado, con efectos a partir del 31 de diciembre. Alegó entonces que la actividad política le estaba causando una "*tensión mental creciente*". La noticia causó sorpresa en Fidesz, que se declaró "entristecido" por su marcha. Los motivos reales de su renuncia no se han conocido hasta este martes. _


Lógicamente si el tipo hubiese aceptado el chantaje después de la encerrona , habría aprobado el llamado de recuperación europeo de 750.000 millones para sorpresa de muchos que no habrían entendido la decisión, como tampoco entendemos tantas decisiones que perjudican a España, empezando por el Rey Juan Carlos .

LAS PERSONAS LUJURIOSAS NO SON DE FIAR . SON FÁCILMENTE ATRAPADOS EN ESTE TIPO DE ENCERRONAS , COMO LE HICIERON TAMBIÉN AL DIRECTOR DEL FMI
*Strauss-Kahn , pero es que la mayoría de los gays por las razones que sean , son mucho más fáciles de enredar , igual que a un perro si le tiras un hueso , su estado en celo permanente les impide actuar son sensatez y tiran su vida por la borda por otro chute sexual. La desconfianza hacia las personas con elevada lascivia ha sido una constante en la historia de la política, ya se mencionaba en Roma y también lo decía Lenin y Hitler. *

Detenido en EE UU el director del FMI por agresión sexual a una camarera

La doble vida de Szájer: el eurodiputado que veta bodas gay detenido en una orgía homosexual


Precisemos: de la explotación comercial de la prostitución en la amplia red de saunas gay que *Sabiniano Gómez*, suegro del ahora Presidente tenía en *Madrid* y otras ciudades, entre ellas* Sauna Adán, la mayor de Europa, en la calle San Bernardo*. Cuando Sánchez se alzó con la Presidencia del PSOE, fracasó en las urnas y Susana Díaz quiso echarlo, empezaron a correr rumores y dossiers sobre el dinero caliente de los Gómez.


Losantos aterroriza a Sánchez recordando el turbio negocio sexual de su suegro - Periodista Digital
Según cuenta ‘El Gordo’, mano derecha de Villarejo, para este operativo se contactó con el dueño de las saunas, el suegro de Pedro Sánchez, quien les dio el visto bueno. Los policías colocaron cámaras y micros


Según este relato, sin control judicial, utilizando los dispositivos de la* Unidad Central de Apoyo Operativo (UCAO)* del que fue responsable el comisario García Castaño, se dispuso en una sauna de Madrid un control de grabación.

Se trataba de obtener información sobre su vida íntima que pudiera ser útil para posteriores investigaciones policiales.

Según cuenta ‘El Gordo’, mano derecha de Villarejo, para este operativo se contactó con el dueño de las saunas, el suegro de Pedro Sánchez, quien les dio el visto bueno. Los policías colocaron cámaras y micros.

Castaño asegura que cuando Sánchez fue elegido secretario general del PSOE se produjo otro encuentro del mando policial con el suegro. Junto a él acudieron al menos otros dos mandos policiales.

El comisario le traslada a su interlocutor que ha colocado muchas cámaras y muchos vídeos en sus saunas y que cuando Sánchez fue elegido líder socialista, los contactos aumentaron.



Edito para hacer constar que " la equivocación al votar " de ese diputado gordo con pinta extraña del PP, tiene toda la pinta de ser el mismo chantaje que el diputado de Victor Orban , lo que pasa es que este entró por el aro.




_*Alberto Casero Ávila*, diputado del Partido Popular en el Congreso y miembro del Comité Ejecutivo nacional de *Pablo Casado*, está siendo investigado por los tribunales de Trujillo. De hecho, el Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Número 2 de la localidad cacereña le ha imputado por un supuesto delito continuado de prevaricación relacionado con los contratos a dedo en su reciente etapa de alcalde de Trujillo, en los que se habría saltado la Ley de Contratación del Sector Público _










La Justicia investiga al diputado del PP Alberto Casero por prevaricación continuada


El exalcalde de Trujillo fue elegido por Pablo Casado para formar parte de su Comité Ejecutivo y de su Junta Directiva




www.elplural.com














Alberto Casero, el 'fontanero' del PP investigado por corrupción que se ha equivocado al votar la reforma laboral


Secretario de Organización del PP desde 2019, trabaja junto a García Egea para controlar los cambios en los liderazgos autonómicos y municipales del partido. Un juzgado tiene abierta una investigación por prevaricación por su etapa como alcalde




www.eldiario.es








Imaginen por ejemplo a Rodrigo Rato , director gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional o cualquiera de los muchos cargos importantes , y que de su firma dependiese decisiones trascendentales que siempre benefician a unos y perjudican a otros .

Imaginen que ese hombre al que finalmente le arruinaron la vida y entró en la cárcel le chantajean previamente mostrándole pruebas de sus delitos que hasta puede que lo hubiesen hecho picar sin darse cuenta de la encerrona.

Imaginen que accede a firmar lo que sea a cambio del silencio . Pues ahora sería como Biden. Una marioneta a expensas de sus jefes que firmará todo lo que le pongan delante.



Si les sale bien esta nueva jugarreta , Sánchez es un intocable . Sus jefes son muy poderosos . El tipo es mucho más peligroso de lo que parece pues arriesga mucho , es como si no tuviese nada que perder.













Edito el hilo para aportar las declaraciones de Villarejo. Como si fuese una novedad lo que dice !
Resumiendo : buscan a corruptos que tienen atrapados por algún asunto delictivo o vergonzantes para auparlos a puestos de especial relevancia y cuando es necesario que aprueben algo contrario a la ley simplemente les chantajean .
Estoy convencido que la fuga de Rajoy , regalando un gobierno votado por la mayoría de los españoles , que en 1936 provocó una guerra civil , tiene más que ver con sus vergüenzas que con los motivos reales de la moción de censura.


----------



## dabuti (2 Dic 2020)

DECENAS DE POLLAS FACHAS SUDOROSAS..........................ME CORRRRRO.....................


----------



## MarcoAJachis-Yeni Farlopa (2 Dic 2020)

Que bueno o sea que ha sido un tejemaneje para soltar el lastre de los 750mil


----------



## damevenenooooo (2 Dic 2020)

Creo que estoy enfermo, no paro de pensar en pollas negras venadas humedas y brillantes.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

dabuti dijo:


> DECENAS DE POLLAS FACHAS SUDOROSAS..........................ME CORRRRRO.....................



*¿ acaso están prohibidas las orgías gays en las casas particulares ? 

Ten cuidado que no den una patada en tu puerta un día de estos . *


----------



## automono (2 Dic 2020)

yo estas cosas me cuesta creerlas.
Alguien que sabe que está en mitad de los focos mediaticos, ¿se juega a arruinar toda su vida profesional/personal por una noche de perversión?

Puedo entender que le guste el vicio, pero me niego a pensar que sean tan gilipollas de hacerlo en plan fiesta llena de gente, es que hay que ser, aparte de maricón perdido, inutil.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

nada diferencia una orgía de hombres de una orgía de hombres y mujeres .

Son personas retozando como animalitos.

Quizás tiene más gracia ver el vídeo de Pedro J. vestido con su corsé rojo y Exuperancia Rapú orinándole en la boca después de introducirle un consolador por su ano en pompa .

A saber a cuantos personajes han chantajeado por un devaneo como ese .

Que arruinen a alguien su vida privada le puede servir de lección , pero cuando es alguien con capacidad ejecutiva o de enorme influencia como es este caso , es primordial que tengan una vida decente .

Lógicamente que el Rey de España se comportase como un poseso , sin duda ha contribuido a llevar a este país a la situación crítica actual . A saber cuantos chantajes tiene sobre sus espaldas .


----------



## Thebore (2 Dic 2020)

Encerrona de Dominion, Venesuela y el comunihmo...


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

Los judíomasones haciendo lo de siempre 


Los fondos de inversión que más se benefician del rally bursátil de Pfizer

BlackRock - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

LA HOMOFOBIA REPRIMIDA DE LA IZQUIERDA ES PARA FLIPAR. 

Este caso les ha soliviantado . Están todos los rojos queriendo quemar a los gays en la hoguera . 

Cuando dejen de ser útiles los constructos sociales que han creado , serán los primeros en guillotinarlos en la plaza pública.


----------



## Katakroker (2 Dic 2020)

Muy bien visto. Chantaje de libro.
Porque ¿cuantas veces se ha visto interrumpida una fiesta u orgía y detenidos los participantes?
De cero a ninguna


----------



## VOXtonto (2 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA HOMOFOBIA REPRIMIDA DE LA IZQUIERDA ES PARA FLIPAR.



Corre a hacerte una paja con esos maricoones, anda.................


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

Katakroker dijo:


> Muy bien visto. Chantaje de libro.
> Porque ¿cuantas veces se ha visto interrumpida una fiesta u orgía y detenidos los participantes?
> De cero a ninguna



si tuvieran que asaltar cada piso en España o Bruselas donde los maricones están retozando, no daban abasto


----------



## arale-chan (2 Dic 2020)

dabuti dijo:


> DECENAS DE POLLAS FACHAS SUDOROSAS..........................ME CORRRRRO.....................



Ya sabíamos que lo de las pollas te iba, no es ninguna noticia


----------



## Katakroker (2 Dic 2020)

Podrían ser bujarrones o políticos esnifando con mujeres que no son las oficiales.

O podría ser como Elorza, todavía en el candelero, cuando está salpicado en una sucia trama de pederastia con su compadre Kote Cabezudo


----------



## SBrixton (2 Dic 2020)

Mas que cosas de izquierda o derecha, es cosa de Españoles.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

*LO QUE MÁS ME ALARMA DE TODA ESTA NUEVA PERFORMANCE ES

Que la GESTAPO invada una casa particular dando una patada a la puerta , detenga a un político de la oposición que no está haciendo nada ilegal , con el fin de arruinarle la vida y chantajearle .....

y que a la gente le parezca divertido. 

*
¿ Nos estamos volviendo locos o nos hemos acostumbrado a vivir en una europa fascista , un estado totalitario que mantiene a su población bajo secuestro domiciliario y con medidas coercitivas para que acepten cualquier medida que nos impongan ? 


A MI LAS ÚNICAS ORGÍAS QUE ME PREOCUPAN , son los decenas de miles de moros y negros que han llegado estas semanas, las fiestas de recibimiento con succionadoras de la cruz roja y que el gobierno ilegal e ilegítimo de España están repartiendo por las ciudades españolas muchos de ellos con coronavirus. 


*“AHORA VIENEN POR MI, PERO ES DEMASIADO TARDE”*

«Primero se llevaron a los patriotas ,
pero como yo no era patriota , no me importó.
Después se llevaron a los cristianos ,
pero como yo no era cristiano , tampoco me importó.
Luego se llevaron a los foreros ,
pero como yo no era forero , tampoco me importó.
Mas tarde se llevaron a los intelectuales,
pero como yo no era intelectual, tampoco me importó.
Después siguieron con los padres de familia ,
pero como yo no era padre de familia , tampoco me importó.
Ahora vienen por mi, pero es demasiado tarde.»

Bartolo Brecha


----------



## WasP (2 Dic 2020)

Se te olvida un pequeño detalle.... Que están en el Psoe porque allí están a gusto y su condición sexual no es un problema. 

En cambio nadie en la izquierda se ha mofado de Javier Maroto por su condición sexual, solo por la "mudanza" obligatoria a Sotosalbos para mantener el escaño. Pero nadie le ha llamado maricón. 

¿Marlaska?






En fin, serafín...


----------



## MIP (2 Dic 2020)

Ya veo a Penitenciagite pillando un avión urgente a Bruselas a ver si queda algo de “Oscar Mayer” para el.


----------



## Joaquim (2 Dic 2020)

Un Gay de VOX machaca al periodismo PROGRE


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (2 Dic 2020)

esto es un caso de homofobia...


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Dic 2020)

dabuti dijo:


> DECENAS DE POLLAS FACHAS SUDOROSAS..........................ME CORRRRRO.....................



Al ignore por hijo de la gran puta que se cagó por diarrea y así te trajo al mundo.


----------



## Kalikatres (2 Dic 2020)

Esta no está trucada.


----------



## rama_ka (2 Dic 2020)

Estaba pensando lo mismo que el título del hilo.

Añado otro factor a la ecuación

Agencias 

La Comisión Europea confirmó ayer que *Hungría podrá suministrar la vacuna rusa contra el coronavirus, Sputnik V, a sus ciudadanos sin que exista todavía una autorización de la misma por parte de la Agencia Europea del Medicamento (EMA)*. Las autoridades húngaras podrán utilizar un procedimiento de urgencia previsto en las normas europeas que permite a los Estados miembros probar en sus territorios vacunas que todavía no tienen el visto bueno centralizado de este organismo europeo, aunque de forma “limitada” y “temporal”.

“En una situación de urgencia, un Estado miembro puede de manera limitada autorizar una vacuna y su distribución a los ciudadanos”, explicó el portavoz principal del Ejecutivo comunitario, Eric Mamer, quien precisó que en estos casos la vacuna autorizada sólo puede suministrarse dentro de las fronteras del país que optó por este procedimiento.


Israel, por su parte, podría vacunar contra el coronavirus a unas 150.000 personas antes de que acabe el año, según fuentes del Ministerio de Sanidad. A tal fin tiene firmados acuerdos para comprar vacunas a Moderna, Pfizer y BioNTech y Arcturus, entre otras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Dic 2020)

disfrazan de humanismo y de alianza de civilizaciones lo que es un genocidio ,destrucción de la civilización cristiana y reemplazo. 

Quienes dirigen todo esto , no piensan en términos de duración de una vida sino que piensan en sus recompensas en la vida eterna , y en los hijos de sus hijos. 

Son los conquistadores de toda la vida con métodos nuevos


----------



## Uritorco (3 Dic 2020)

El gran escritor antimasónico Mauricio Carlavilla ya publicó en los años cincuenta un interesante libro donde describe y recoje muchos sucesos análogos y similares a los del politico húngaro. Casos de chantaje sodomítico que corrían a cargo de los servicios secretos de distintos países, especialmente la URSS. Por cierto, el libro tuvo que escribirlo con pseudónimo.


----------



## Uritorco (3 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *LO QUE MÁS ME ALARMA DE TODA ESTA NUEVA PERFORMANCE ES
> 
> Que la GESTAPO invada una casa particular dando una patada a la puerta , detenga a un político de la oposición que no está haciendo nada ilegal , con el fin de arruinarle la vida y chantajearle .....
> 
> ...



El estado totalitario democapitalista judeomasónico que soportamos desde el 45, primero se llevó a los nazis, no se olvide de esa ecuación, y despues, a medida que las restricciones se han imponiendo gradualmente, a todos los de la lista que cita usted.


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2020)

Uritorco dijo:


> El gran escritor antimasonico Mauricio Carlavilla ya publico en los años cincuenta un interesante libro donde describe y recoje muchos sucesos analogos y similares a los del politico hungaro. Casos de chantaje sodomitico que corrian a cargo de los servicios secretos de distintos paises, especialmente la URSS. Por cierto, el libro tubo que escribirlo con pseudonimo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 504382



Es un clásico desde que el mundo es mundo. 

El plan es que el eurodiputado de Orban cediese al chantaje y aprobase la increíble estafa a Europa de 750 mil millones de euros ( una reconstrucción de posguerra ) . 

Por lo menos tuvo la decencia de dimitir y no ceder . Podría haber seguido en su puesto cobrando un sueldo millonario y a saber lo que le habrán ofrecido a mayores y no se habría enterado nadie de nada. Una pataleta en su partido, quizás lo echasen , pero seguiría en su puesto de eurodiputado. 

Pero vamos , quien dice ese diputado , dice Aitor Esteban y tantos otros que de pronto dan un volantazo inexplicable. 









El PNV confirma su apoyo a la moción de Sánchez y tumba a Rajoy


----------



## Komanche O_o (3 Dic 2020)

Ya no podemos ni mandar a tomar por culo a los fachas........


----------



## ATARAXIO (3 Dic 2020)

Suenan tambores de guerra cada vez más atronadores . Los reptilianos no buscan robar las elecciones , puesto que eran conscientes que era imposible falsear tantos millones de votos .

LO ÚNICO QUE BUSCAN ES PROVOCAR . ESTÁN ARENGANDO A LA POBLACIÓN PARA JUSTIFICAR UNA GUERRA CON LA MOTIVACIÓN MAS HABITUAL DESDE TIEMPOS DE LAS TRIBUS : LA LUCHA DE PODER.

ES UNA GUERRA DE SUCESIÓN . Después del coronavirus está previsto guerras regionales , y supongo que tanto si gana como si pierde Trump será el detonante.


Este vídeo publicado en youtube en 2012 es anterior a esa fecha y está acertando en todo y como tal indica que después del virus llega la guerra .


----------



## damnit (3 Dic 2020)

qué casualidad oye, que siempre pillan a los que están en contra del NWO. Qué casualidad!


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (3 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> *¿ acaso están prohibidas las orgías gays en las casas particulares ?
> 
> Ten cuidado que no den una patada en tu puerta un día de estos . *



En pandemia sí están prohibidas, precisamente.


----------



## Joaquim (3 Dic 2020)

750.000.000.0000.... naaaa!! Una minucia!!

Pero Camps si, eh, Camps dió licéncias de obras multimillonarias por unos trajes de mierda, y Cifuentes tuvo que dimitir por unas cremitas; Neurona, cuenta ópaca a nombre de Echenique, jardineros por cientos de miles de euros en el Ministerio de Igualdad, caja B de Podemos, sobrecoste de las obras de las sedes, los ERE de Andalucía, no te consta, verdad?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> En pandemia sí están prohibidas, precisamente.



pues no darían abasto en España. 

Si incluso dijo el organizador en el telediario que eran muy comunes ese tipo de fiestas de más de 100 personas. 

Oye ¿ de verdad crees de los millones de moros y negros que nadie sabe donde están en España .... ni quien los mantiene ... 

están haciendo cuarentenas encerrados en pisos patera ?


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2020)

la consigna a los medios por parte de quienes iniciaron la trama , es el recochineo y la burla cuando de lo que se trata es de una intromisión ilegítima al honor de una persona que no estaba haciendo nada ilegal y que le causa graves perjuicios a su reputación y a su vida personal .

Por las mismas podría haber dicho que le drogaron como dijo Pedro J . , o le llevaron por la fuerza y aunque hubiese un vídeo agarrándose a los rabos , se le podría dar la vuelta al asunto como cierto caso de Pamplona.


----------



## Don Redondón (4 Dic 2020)

hay que ver, cuando un maricón va en contra de su agenda no tienen escrupulos en hundirlo. Que sea bujarra y no quiera bodas gays, les jode todavia mas, no entienden que haya un pervertido que no quiera que la perversión se expanda.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pues no darían abasto en España.
> 
> Si incluso dijo el organizador en el telediario que eran muy comunes ese tipo de fiestas de más de 100 personas.
> 
> ...



La pobreza es muy difícil que pueda confinarse y protegerse, mire USA, muchos más muertos en barrios pobres, pero la explicación no es racial, ahí hay de todo, la explicación es más de hacinamiento y búsqueda de la vida en la calle y medios públicos de locomoción.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> La pobreza es muy difícil que pueda confinarse y protegerse, mire USA, muchos más muertos en barrios pobres, pero la explicación no es racial, ahí hay de todo, la explicación es más de hacinamiento y búsqueda de la vida en la calle y medios públicos de locomoción.



El discurso de Sánchez de " ARRUINAR A GENERACIONES VENIDERAS *detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro* " fue el 4 de Abril. Pocas semanas después de que el chino se comiese el murciélago crudo. 

Si después de 11 meses de ese acontecimiento en el que un sólo chino contagió a millones de europeos , millones de europeos no contagian a ningún chino y no hay fosas comunes con decenas de miles de muertos en África , empieza a sospechar que esta película va sólo contra la unión de repúblicas socialistas occidentales , antes llamados países cristianos y ahora feministas. 

Si no has visto un discurso similar en el presidente de Marruecos ni de Argelia con el enorme flujo de población que hay entre europa , es posible que teniendo en cuenta tu ingenuidad pienses que les protege Alá.


----------



## Malditos Bastardos (4 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El discurso de Sánchez de " ARRUINAR A GENERACIONES VENIDERAS *detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro* " fue el 4 de Abril. Pocas semanas después de que el chino se comiese el murciélago crudo.
> 
> Si después de 11 meses de ese acontecimiento en el que un sólo chino contagió a millones de europeos , millones de europeos no contagian a ningún chino y no hay fosas comunes con decenas de miles de muertos en África , empieza a sospechar que esta película va sólo contra la unión de repúblicas socialistas occidentales , antes llamados países cristianos y ahora feministas.
> 
> Si no has visto un discurso similar en el presidente de Marruecos ni de Argelia con el enorme flujo de población que hay entre europa , es posible que teniendo en cuenta tu ingenuidad pienses que les protege Alá.



El capitalismo ahora mismo se sostiene con deuda en todo occidente, lo que dijo Sánchez solo es perogrullo. A Marruecos y Argelia se la suda si mueren o no sus viejos, como para fiarse de sus estadísticas de coronavirus.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Dic 2020)

Malditos Bastardos dijo:


> El capitalismo ahora mismo se sostiene con deuda en todo occidente, lo que dijo Sánchez solo es perogrullo. A Marruecos y Argelia se la suda si mueren o no sus viejos, como para fiarse de sus estadísticas de coronavirus.



y dale con las ocurrencias inventadas cuando no encaja la realidad .

me molesta especialmente que la gente se invente cosas como fosas comunes imaginarias en países africanos para justificar sus creencias irracionales . 

Por darte una pista, Irán, tenía menos habitantes que España en 1980 cuando llegó Jomeini a poner orden en el país, echar al llamado Sha de Persia
_*
El Sha de Persia fue un títere de los criminales que han inventado lo del coronavirus , similar al llamado Rey Juan Carlos . Son figuras de poder , para facilitar la desmantelación de la economía de los países, el saqueo y la esclavitud de la gente sin necesidad de ir a la guerra . Son caballos de Troya* )_ al tema, 

Ahora Irán tiene 82 millones de habitantes , todos patriotas , todos de la misma raza , de la misma religión , que dan su vida por su país si fuese necesario, que por otra parte está siendo asediado desde hace décadas por los enemigos de Trump precisamente para lo expuesto anteriormente, el saqueo y la esclavitud . Si no lo han invadido , es porque estos sí que tienen armas de destrucción masiva y eso es lo que les protege , no como Irak que estaban indefensos. 

España está completamente saqueada , las crisis , una detrás de otra , es para arrasar con lo acumulado después de esclavizar a toda la población durante décadas. 

De los habitantes que había cuando murió Franco , las mujeres no han tenido lo menos una hija para sustituirse a si mismas y un hijo para sustituir al padre , por lo tanto los 46 millones de habitantes ( IRÁN TIENE 82 ) pues de los 46 millones de habitantes que figuran como legales en España, sin contar los ilegales , son en su mayoría extranjeros que se creen españoles , y de los autóctonos , vascos y catalanes se creen extranjeros y en caso de guerra con Argelia se aliarían con el bando enemigo. 

y tú me hablas de viejos !!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2020)

máxima actualidad en todos los periódicos y portadas de los informativos de la tele. 

Hasta en la sexta noche le hicieron un reportaje !!! pero si es una orgía de tantas !!! a saber cuántos socialistas son habituales en ese tipo de entretenimientos y no los vemos en los periódicos .


En cualquier caso , viendo el chantaje al que ha sido sometido , se puede concluir que la degeneración sexual destruye vidas, destruye países , incluso continentes enteros . Una persona con esas debilidades es un objetivo fácil para cualquier tipo de presión. 

Nadie mejor que un degenerado para ser consciente de la gravedad del problema y luchar por erradicarlo.

József Szájer, el eurodiputado cristiano y tradicional de día, adicto a las orgías gays de noche

El húngaro defendía posiciones contrarias a los derechos LGTBI mientras escondía su orientación sexual y participaba en orgías sin protección. 


*Su orientación sexual, sus exóticos gustos, su afición por las orgías,* su secreto durante décadas, era lo único de lo que se hablaba y se habla. Orban, el amigo fiel con el que come o cena cada vez que se cruzan en la misma ciudad, *le forzó a dejar el partido y condenó sus actos.* Sus amigos admitieron que sabían sus preferencias y que, desde hace tres lustros,* su matrimonio a distancia era poco más que una tapadera*.

Szájer es hoy el* paradigma de la hipocresía y la incoherencia*. De día* redactaba la Constitución que hace imposible el matrimonio homosexual *y defendía, invocando la *familia tradicional y los valores cristianos*, los desmanes del Gobierno de Orban, que cada semana estrecha el cerco sobre el colectivo LGBTI. *De noche, orgías con más de 20 hombres,* sin protección, con alcohol, drogas y ninguna seguridad. En una vida era *padre de familia*, casado desde 1983 con Tünde Handó, la ex presidenta del Consejo General del Poder Judicial y miembro ahora del Tribunal Constitucional. En la otra, un habitual de las fiestas de sexo grupal, incluso en su propia casa.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2020)

En relación a la identidad . Supongo que cada persona elige sus prioridades . 

Alguna personas creen que lo más importante en su vida es su color de piel , o su patria , o su familia , o su profesión , incluso sus aficiones o manías como ser vegetariano o fumador . 

Suponer que la forma de drogarse con el sexo es la identidad , será para quien está todo el día pensando en ello . 

Para que se entienda mejor en este vídeo de un toro al que le introducen un electroeyaculador por el recto para provocar su eyaculación . 

Su identidad es un toro rojo de raza limousine que a veces le someten a esa práctica. Incluso puede que se aficione y se alegre de que llegue el momento . Pero eso no lo convierte en vaca , ni le cambia la raza ni el color ,


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2020)

está todo en el mismo pack . Los enemigos de Trump, son los dueños de los canales de información , de los medios españoles, son los jefes de los políticos europeos, son los creadores del coronavirus y de la enorme deuda de 750 mil millones de euros que el diputado de Orban se ha negado a firmar y prefirió dimitir.

Detrás de los políticos están los de siempre : LOS JUDÍO MASONES , de esta vez acompañados de los jeques .

BlackRock, el fondo de fondos que coloniza el mundo... y moralmente neutro



Es la mayor gestora de activos del planeta, valorados en unos 5,05 billones de euros (Casi cinco veces el PIB español).
Fue creado en 1988 por varios socios de Blackstone, entre ellos Larry Fink y Robert S. Kapito.
Es el gran dueño del Ibex: posee más del 3% en 21 de las 35 empresas del selectivo, o sea, más de 18.500 millones.
Y al mismo tiempo, es el principal propietario de empresas alemana cotizadas.
Pero no corre ningún riesgo propio al invertir: no es su dinero, sino el de jubilados, fondos de inversión, bancos, aseguradoras…
Larry Fink ha financiado a Barack Obama y Hillary Clinton. Del Partido Demócrata de toda la vida.
BlackRock y CVC compran deuda de Prisa y tendrán poder de veto en la venta de 'El País'


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Dic 2020)

MIP dijo:


> Ya veo a Penitenciagite pillando un avión urgente a Bruselas a ver si queda algo de “Oscar Mayer” para el.




Por alusiones, no me hace falta salir de mi ciudad para encontrar placeres sexuales. Por cierto, toda mi familia y entorno saben que soy homosexual, por que no es nada vergonzoso.

Eso de irse a ciudades lejanas lo hacen los que se ocultan y viven en el armario, como el solterón *ORTEGA SMITH*.

Jo jo jo jo


----------



## RRMartinez (6 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA HOMOFOBIA REPRIMIDA DE LA IZQUIERDA ES PARA FLIPAR.
> 
> Este caso les ha soliviantado . Están todos los rojos queriendo quemar a los gays en la hoguera .
> 
> Cuando dejen de ser útiles los constructos sociales que han creado , serán los primeros en guillotinarlos en la plaza pública.



No lo entiendes. Era un diputado antigay. Que va en contra de los derechos lgtb. Pero maricón. O sea, un hipócrita. Es como si pillaran en una sauna gay a un cardenal que dice que los homosexuales v. Si pillan haciendo lo mismo a un diputado de un partido liberal o progresista, o incluso conservador, no pasaría nada.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Dic 2020)

Don Redondón dijo:


> hay que ver, cuando un maricón va en contra de su agenda no tienen escrupulos en hundirlo. Que sea bujarra y no quiera bodas gays, les jode todavia mas, no entienden que haya un pervertido que no quiera que la perversión se expanda.




No señor, no, no puedes ir por allí diciendo que eres vegano (por poner un ejemplo), y luego te pillan en el Mercadona comprando bandejas de entrecot de ternera. Y luego que vayan unos diciendo que es una conspiración mazónicah niugüoldeeeeeeer rohoooooooooooooooooo judiohhhhhhhhh, que te han metido las bandejas de carne en la cinta de la caja unos agentes secretos, para destruí tu prejtigioh y caguegah.

Ese argumento es infantil y de subnormales profundos, vamos, lo que sois la mayoría de escoria neofalangista o morenazi que andáis aquí con el VOX en la boca desde hace dos años.

Por eso se escarnia justamente a todos los miembros de partidos que critican o persiguen a los homosexuales, y que son pillados con el carrito de los helados, es a decir: *FOLLANDO CON HOMBRES.

por falsos, hipócritas y mentirosos.*

A este lo han pillado con el carrito de los helados, y punto.


Por cierto, ¿cuántos hijos tiene la solterona "heterosexual" Ortega Smith?

A este cualquier día lo pillan también.

Ese día nos reiremos muy mucho.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (6 Dic 2020)

dabuti dijo:


> DECENAS DE POLLAS FACHAS SUDOROSAS..........................ME CORRRRRO.....................









El moreno BOCX dando cariño a nuestro abuelito Republicano.


----------



## Janus (6 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas .
> Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones.
> 
> Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril .
> ...



Lo que es evidente es que gastarse lo de los niños que ahora estén dibujando casitas .... es de hijos de puta de su tamaño y su sombra.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Dic 2020)

Los reyes católicos mandaron cerrar los baños árabes porque eran nidos de depravación, los progregays morlocks de entonces crearon el mito de que era porque los reyes eran guarros cuando los guarros eran ellos.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Dic 2020)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los reyes católicos mandaron cerrar los baños árabes porque eran nidos de depravación, los progregays morlocks de entonces crearon el mito de que era porque los reyes eran guarros cuando los guarros eran ellos.



Argumento coca-VOX pseudo histórico del día.

Pobre gilipollas


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Argumento coca-VOX pseudo histórico del día.
> 
> Pobre gilipollas



Con lo que molan las saunas, es una pena que estén llenas de depravados, como las playas nudistas que no puedes ir sin que haya de fondo un pillado pelándosela mientras mira lascivamente a ti y a tus hijos.


----------



## bigmaller (6 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA HOMOFOBIA REPRIMIDA DE LA IZQUIERDA ES PARA FLIPAR.
> 
> Este caso les ha soliviantado . Están todos los rojos queriendo quemar a los gays en la hoguera .
> 
> Cuando dejen de ser útiles los constructos sociales que han creado , serán los primeros en guillotinarlos en la plaza pública.



Muy bueno!

El problema es de los que le han emboscado al "ultragay"....

El cerdo de el.....que negaba un casamiento a parejas que se quieren...practicaba orgias.

Y el problema lo tiene la izquierda que se aprovecha de esto. Y odian a los gays claro....buf. de verdad necesitais una buena ostia de realidad....

Entendido.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Dic 2020)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Con lo que molan las saunas, es una pena que estén llenas de depravados, como las playas nudistas que no puedes ir sin que haya de fondo un pillado pelándosela mientras mira lascivamente a ti y a tus hijos.




"Depravados"

Ese vocabulario típico de curas y carcamales.


Jo jo jo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Dic 2020)

bigmaller dijo:


> Muy bueno!
> 
> El problema es de los que le han emboscado al "ultragay"....
> 
> ...




Yo creo que necesita que lo sodomicen, lo está pidiendo a gritos.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> "Depravados"
> 
> Ese vocabulario típico de curas y carcamales.
> 
> ...



Dijo el hombre mayor mientras se le caía un pedo sonoro al haber perdido ya hace años el control sobre sus esfínteres.


----------



## Munyequito con buen pubis (6 Dic 2020)

me hacen gracia los maricones y su teoria de que debe haber muchos mas maricones encubiertos, y que todos los de derechas son maricones como ellos


----------



## dabuti (6 Dic 2020)

arale-chan dijo:


> Ya sabíamos que lo de las pollas te iba, no es ninguna noticia



Pocas deja tu madre a tu mujer e hijas.

Y por eso van a la puerta de los centros de Menas.

Que nunca les falte una buena polla.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Dic 2020)

O sea, que lo pillan en una orgía gay, y la culpa es de los Roho masoneh niugüoldeeeeeeer mariconejhhhhhh dehenerahooooos mazónicoh, que le han puesto burundanga en el colacao para asistir a ella e incluso le han obligado a PAGAR LA ENTRADA y el chapero.




Juas juas juas juas, lo vuestro no es mente infantil, noooooo


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Dic 2020)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Dijo el hombre mayor mientras se le caía un pedo sonoro al haber perdido ya hace años el control sobre sus esfínteres.



No tengo ni cuarenta años, cocaínomano voxero de mierda.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (6 Dic 2020)

Putos voxeros chiflados y subnormales, pero si el primer maricón que hay en España está en vuestra puta secta, y se llama Ortega Smith.

Ja ja ja.

Pobres diablos.


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (6 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No tengo ni cuarenta años, cocaínomano voxero de mierda.



No pasarás de los 60 debido a la vida que llevas.


----------



## RRMartinez (6 Dic 2020)

Munyequito con buen pubis dijo:


> me hacen gracia los maricones y su teoria de que debe haber muchos mas maricones encubiertos, y que todos los de derechas son maricones como ellos



De obsesión nada. En la derecha antigay hay más maricas que en un concierto de Lady Gaga. Si hablan mucho de valores familiares y de la sacralidad del matrimonio... es que se la están pegando a su mujer con Manolo. A los HECHOS me remito. La lista de republicanos estadounidenses evangélicos pillados comiendo polla en el baño de alguna gasolinera de Kentucky comiendo polla es tan larga que es casi un chilché.

Anti-Gay Activists Who Were, In Fact, Gay

No es relevante porque sean gays, sino ppr su hipocresía por basar su carrera política en el activismo antigay.


----------



## Al-paquia (6 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No tengo ni cuarenta años, cocaínomano voxero de mierda.



Acto seguido sus esfínteres volvieron a ceder a la presión de sus entrañas, esta vez a modo de mascletá, lo que hizo que a alguno de los ahí presentes se le escapara una pequeña carcajada. Sin embargo, *la Paca* no mostró ni un atisbo de rubor ya que eran constantes desde hace años, y de algún modo le eran hasta queridas pues le hacían rememorar ,con cierto orgullo y satisfacción, la presencia que tuvieron en él todos aquellos rabos preñadores de almas que pudo gozar en su vida.


----------



## RRMartinez (6 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Putos voxeros chiflados y subnormales, pero si el primer maricón que hay en España está en vuestra puta secta, y se llama Ortega Smith.
> 
> Ja ja ja.
> 
> Pobres diablos.



Te lo has tirado?


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2020)

RRMartinez dijo:


> No lo entiendes. Era un diputado antigay. Que va en contra de los derechos lgtb. Pero maricón. O sea, un hipócrita. Es como si pillaran en una sauna gay a un cardenal que dice que los homosexuales v. Si pillan haciendo lo mismo a un diputado de un partido liberal o progresista, o incluso conservador, no pasaría nada.



algo así como el coletas que decía que se quedaba en el piso de Vallecas y no sé qué de los políticos que viven en chalets alejados del mundanal ruido.


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2020)

Janus dijo:


> Lo que es evidente es que gastarse lo de los niños que ahora estén dibujando casitas .... es de hijos de puta de su tamaño y su sombra.



son discursos para subnormales . para una población completamente alienada capaz de creerse que un niño de 3 años enterrado en un pozo , puede seguir vivo dos semanas después y que sigan con expectación como se desmonta una montaña para rescatarlo.

A todo esto que quien montó aquella performance es ahora la directora de la guardia civil.

Deben de tener una consideración de la población española como retrasados mentales profundos , que se les puede decir cualquier cosa que se lo creen . lo que se deben reír en los despachos. Entre los muertos inventados , los aplausos de las 8 , las mascarillas , las vacunas , la destrucción de España llevada a estado de posguerra , y no han necesitado ni ejército no bombas .

han sido tantas las contradicciones desde el minuto uno !!! desde que sólo era una gripe y que las mascarillas no servían para nada , que era mejor los guantes, y toda la borregada con guantes de goma por la calle y en los supermercados ... 

QUÉ OBEDIENTES SOMOS !!!!


----------



## arrpak (6 Dic 2020)

putos fachapobres que meten a Sánchez en todas las mierdas


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> No señor, no, no puedes ir por allí diciendo que eres vegano (por poner un ejemplo), y luego te pillan en el Mercadona comprando bandejas de entrecot de ternera. Y luego que vayan unos diciendo que es una conspiración mazónicah niugüoldeeeeeeer rohoooooooooooooooooo judiohhhhhhhhh, que te han metido las bandejas de carne en la cinta de la caja unos agentes secretos, para destruí tu prejtigioh y caguegah.
> 
> Ese argumento es infantil y de subnormales profundos, vamos, lo que sois la mayoría de escoria neofalangista o morenazi que andáis aquí con el VOX en la boca desde hace dos años.
> 
> ...




Es que yo no sé que es eso de " homosexuales " . ¿ es lo contrario de heterosexuales ? Porque si fuese así, entre los heterosexuales hay violadores, hay solterones que no han probado mujer, hay personas célibes que renuncian al sexo, hay casados con su primera novia con la que el sexo es un simple trámite dos veces al año ....

Sólo hay dos tipos de conducta relacionada con el sexo :

- las parejas formadas por hombre y mujer que conociéndose en la adolescencia forman una familia numerosa 

- TODO LO DEMÁS ( da igual una orgía de hombres que una orgía de hombres y mujeres . son animalitos drogándose con sus genitales )


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (6 Dic 2020)

arrpak dijo:


> putos fachapobres que meten a Sánchez en todas las mierdas



A Sánchez y a su suegro el de las saunas.

No te olvides de las saunas.


----------



## chortinator (6 Dic 2020)

es que hay que ser imbeciles, con lo que se estan jugando, y estamos en manos de hp de uno y otro bando.


----------



## RRMartinez (6 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> algo así como el coletas que decía que se quedaba en el piso de Vallecas y no sé qué de los políticos que viven en chalets alejados del mundanal ruido.



Peor. Que el coletas se mude mañana de vuelta a Vallecas o a una casa aún mejor en el barrio Salamanca no cambia tu vida. Que esa gente quite derechos a las personas lgbt cambia la vida a millones de personas


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2020)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Peor. Que el coletas se mude mañana de vuelta a Vallecas o a una casa aún mejor en el barrio Salamanca no cambia tu vida. Que esa gente quite derechos a las personas lgbt cambia la vida a millones de personas



pero que son cuentos chinos joder !!! 

los derechos del matrimonio tienen el sentido de proteger a la ama de casa, madre de una familia numerosa que no puede desempeñarse en tareas profesionales que le garanticen un sustento y unos derechos laborales ( de alguna manera son similares puesto que en teoría las madres y esposas trabajan para crear un hogar y al tener hijos fortalecen al estado ) 

Pero no se han ideado para que un sudamericano joven con la lección aprendida camele a un viejo maricón para sacarle toda la pasta, hacerle la vida imposible para conseguir un divorcio y quedarse con su casa , o matarlo para cobrar la pensión de viudedad , emulando a sus compatriotas mujeres para de esa manera estafar también al estado español . 

derechos lgtb dice el notas !


----------



## RRMartinez (6 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> pero que son cuentos chinos joder !!!
> 
> los derechos del matrimonio tienen el sentido de proteger a la ama de casa, madre de una familia numerosa que no puede desempeñarse en tareas profesionales que le garanticen un sustento y unos derechos laborales ( de alguna manera son similares puesto que en teoría las madres y esposas trabajan para crear un hogar y al tener hijos fortalecen al estado )
> 
> ...



Muy bien, pues los heteros que no se casen hasta después de parir al tercer hijo, que sean familia numerosa.


----------



## JJJ (6 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> LA HOMOFOBIA REPRIMIDA DE LA IZQUIERDA ES PARA FLIPAR.
> 
> Este caso les ha soliviantado . Están todos los rojos queriendo quemar a los gays en la hoguera .
> 
> Cuando dejen de ser útiles los constructos sociales que han creado , serán los primeros en guillotinarlos en la plaza pública.



lenin decía que la homosexualidad era un vicio de la burguesía, aunque en la rojopedia lo blanquean...


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Dic 2020)

RRMartinez dijo:


> Muy bien, pues los heteros que no se casen hasta después de parir al tercer hijo, que sean familia numerosa.



En España se ha destruído la institución matrimonial . En una obsesión de esclavizar a las personas han trasladado los fundamentos de la familia a la empresa , han destruido a los hogares y deconstruido a las personas para convertirlas en herramientas productivas. 

Precisamente el matrimonio homosexual es la puntilla para devaluar la institución, para que se entienda, el siguiente paso sería casarse con el gato.


----------



## PocoTú (6 Dic 2020)

automono dijo:


> yo estas cosas me cuesta creerlas.
> Alguien que sabe que está en mitad de los focos mediaticos, ¿se juega a arruinar toda su vida profesional/personal por una noche de perversión?
> 
> Puedo entender que le guste el vicio, pero me niego a pensar que sean tan gilipollas de hacerlo en plan fiesta llena de gente, es que hay que ser, aparte de maricón perdido, inutil.



Viven en un mundo regalado de su propia dimension. Donde todo es normal.

Son todos iguales.


----------



## PocoTú (6 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> En España se ha destruído la institución matrimonial . En una obsesión de esclavizar a las personas han trasladado los fundamentos de la familia a la empresa , han destruido a los hogares y deconstruido a las personas para convertirlas en herramientas productivas.
> 
> Precisamente el matrimonio homosexual es la puntilla para devaluar la institución, para que se entienda, el siguiente paso sería casarse con el gato.



Ya es familia.


----------



## MIP (7 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Por alusiones, no me hace falta salir de mi ciudad para encontrar placeres sexuales. Por cierto, toda mi familia y entorno saben que soy homosexual, por que no es nada vergonzoso.
> 
> Eso de irse a ciudades lejanas lo hacen los que se ocultan y viven en el armario, como el solterón *ORTEGA SMITH*.
> 
> Jo jo jo jo



Nadie ha dicho que sea vergonzoso, si a los que se les ha visto el plumero de la homofobia latente ha sido a los progres. 

Tengo un colega homo que se que le gusta el pecho lobo de Abascal y le pongo nervioso mandándole fotos, más sabiendo que es podemita.


----------



## Franco Cuenta Democrática (7 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas .
> Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones.
> 
> Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril .
> ...



Los rojos que se queden pajilleros o gays jaja


----------



## arrpak (7 Dic 2020)

A por ellos oe!!! dijo:


> A Sánchez y a su yerno el de las saunas.
> 
> No te olvides de las saunas.



bulos y mas bulos, y Soros tambien? y Gates?


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (7 Dic 2020)

arrpak dijo:


> bulos y mas bulos, y Soros tambien? y Gates?



*Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo 3332/1989, 26 de Diciembre de 1989*

STS 3332-1989, 26 de Diciembre de 1989

De las diligencias practicadas en el presente sumario y visto el resultado del juicio oral, se declara probado: Que el procesado en esta causa Carlos José , mayor de edad penal y que carece de antecedentes penales, fue contratado por *Sabiniano Gómez Serrano propietario de «Saunas Adans», sita en el núm. 38 de la calle San Bernardo de esta capital.*


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (7 Dic 2020)




----------



## arrpak (7 Dic 2020)

A por ellos oe!!! dijo:


> *Sentencia del Tribunal Supremo 3332/1989, 26 de Diciembre de 1989*
> 
> STS 3332-1989, 26 de Diciembre de 1989
> 
> De las diligencias practicadas en el presente sumario y visto el resultado del juicio oral, se declara probado: Que el procesado en esta causa Carlos José , mayor de edad penal y que carece de antecedentes penales, fue contratado por *Sabiniano Gómez Serrano propietario de «Saunas Adans», sita en el núm. 38 de la calle San Bernardo de esta capital.*



jajajja pero que puta mierda es esto?
sigue, con tus bulos y mierdas


----------



## A por ellos oe!!! (7 Dic 2020)

arrpak dijo:


> jajajja pero que puta mierda es esto?
> sigue, con tus bulos y mierdas



Un bulo (bueno, creo que se llaman sentencias) del Tribunal Supremo, aceptando como *hechos probados* que el suegrísimo de Pedro Sánchez era el propietario de una sauna gay. 

Pero todos sabemos que el Tribunal Supremo en 1989 era de VOX.


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Dic 2020)

Esto es una guerra .

Son los NO BLANCOS contra la población blanca.

Es una guerra racista a nivel mundial.

Para que se entienda mejor , situémonos en la India
El 15 de agosto de 1947, el territorio *indio* bajo dominio colonial británico fue dividido en dos Estados: *India*, de mayoría hindú, y *Pakistán*, de mayoría musulmana. Ambos siguen teniendo relaciones hostiles

La partición de la India


Imaginemos las elecciones para presidente de la India en aquél contexto .
Imaginemos el empeño de la población musulmana de conquistar el territorio y manejar las finanzas expulsando a los hindúes.
Imaginemos que destruyen todas las películas con temática hindú para reconvertirlas y manipular los guiones con temática musulmana.
Imaginemos que compran todos los medios de comunicación y extienden sus tentáculos en los órganos de poder e influencia social , incluida la cultura , si podemos llamar a eso la música y los realitys de la tele .
IMAGINEMOS QUE ES LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO.
ESTO ES UN CHOQUE DE CIVILIZACIONES









los conflictos entre civilizaciones son inevitables, puesto que cada una cuenta con sistemas de valores significativamente distintos. las relaciones entre civilizaciones variarán normalmente de lo distante a lo violento, situándose la mayoría de las veces entre ambos extremos. La confianza y la amistad serán raras.

Choque de civilizaciones - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

La única solución es la que hicieron en la India. *Sólo funciona el telón de acero.*

LA ALIÁNZA DE CIVILIZACIONES DEL CRIMINAL DE ZAPATERO , es una fórmula de ingeniería social para que occidente sea conquistado y su población reemplazada a través de la destrucción de las familias y valores idiosincráticos e identitarios , la esterilidad de las mujeres ( feminismo ) , hacer creer que tener hijos es un fracaso y financiar el aborto.



Llevado el mismo concepto a USA, la alianza de civilizaciones negra y blanca daría como resultado la transculturación que estamos viendo , en la cual desaparece el modelo de vida de nuestros antepasados , para incorporar modelos estrafalarios y ajenos a nuestra cultura occidental .

Transculturación - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## arale-chan (8 Dic 2020)

dabuti dijo:


> Pocas deja tu madre a tu mujer e hijas.
> 
> Y por eso van a la puerta de los centros de Menas.
> 
> Que nunca les falte una buena polla.



Ya veo que te conoces los sitios buenos para conseguir pollas, de momento parece que te gustan las pollas de fachas y de menas, dentro de poco seguro que ya reconocerás que te gustan las pollas más que a un tonto un lapiz


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2020)

Así es el eurodiputado homófobo pillado en una orgía gay en Bruselas


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> nada diferencia una orgía de hombres de una orgía de hombres y mujeres .
> 
> Son personas retozando como animalitos.
> 
> ...



por cierto , yo ví el vídeo de Pedro J. 

no sé si ustedes lo han visto, pero es inconcebible. 

Ahora que la sociedad es más degenerada incluso sigue viéndose como algo difícil de admitir en una persona que era látigo inquisitorio de cualquier político y personaje de la actualidad española , y lo sigue siendo


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas .
> Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones.
> 
> Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril .
> ...



*
Hay que reconocer que en ese vídeo Sánchez no miente . De hecho usa la palabra DETRAER RECURSOS , sin disimulo. *

DETRAER ES LO MISMO QUE ROBAR , así lo dice una búsqueda en google. 
*
Restar o sustraer una parte de algo, especialmente una cantidad de dinero *


----------



## Alcazar (8 Dic 2020)

RRMartinez dijo:


> No lo entiendes. Era un diputado antigay. Que va en contra de los derechos lgtb. Pero maricón. O sea, un hipócrita. Es como si pillaran en una sauna gay a un cardenal que dice que los homosexuales v. Si pillan haciendo lo mismo a un diputado de un partido liberal o progresista, o incluso conservador, no pasaría nada.



Yo no veo que sea un hipócrita, es alguien que sabe que sigue un estilo de vida altamente nocivo e insalubre pero al mismo tiempo, no puede luchar contra el. Al menos tiene el nervio suficiente de no dejarse arrollar del todo e intenta luchar.

Yo lo compararía con un adicto a las drogas que no puede evitar ir a buscar una dosis en tiempos de flaqueza, pero que tiene la lucidez suficiente para sostener que la droga es mala y habría que abolirla. Cual sería tu postura en este caso, que se dejara llevar y se convirtiera en un drogadicto orgulloso y apologeta de la drogodependencia?


----------



## Alcazar (8 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> O sea, que lo pillan en una orgía gay, y la culpa es de los Roho masoneh niugüoldeeeeeeer mariconejhhhhhh dehenerahooooos mazónicoh, que le han puesto burundanga en el colacao para asistir a ella e incluso le han obligado a PAGAR LA ENTRADA y el chapero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, esta maricona se abona a defender todo tipo de conspiraciones, y cuando tiene una delante del tamaño de la Catedral de Sevilla no la ve.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2020)

Alcazar dijo:


> Yo no veo que sea un hipócrita, es alguien que sabe que sigue un estilo de vida altamente nocivo e insalubre pero al mismo tiempo, no puede luchar contra el. Al menos tiene el nervio suficiente de no dejarse arrollar del todo e intenta luchar.
> 
> Yo lo compararía con un adicto a las drogas que no puede evitar ir a buscar una dosis en tiempos de flaqueza, pero que tiene la lucidez suficiente para sostener que la droga es mala y habría que abolirla. Cual sería tu postura en este caso, que se dejara llevar y se convirtiera en un drogadicto orgulloso y apologeta de la drogodependencia?



Efectivamente una cosa son las pasiones o entretenimientos que tengan las personas , desde fumar o esnifar , tomarse unos lingotazos de whisky como hacía Churchill y tanta gente , incluso escalar montañas o pasear en bicicleta por carreteras comarcales . Mucha gente tiene prácticas peligrosas que no pueden evitar y se han apoderado de su mente . BURBUJA, es una droga adictiva PERO ESO NO LO CONVIERTE EN IDENTIDAD !!!!! 


Se podría considerar a un forero como un gay ? de hecho es probable que mucha gente le dedique más tiempo de su vida al foro que un gay a retozar con otros penes. 

HAY QUE SER MUCHO MÁS COHERENTE A LA HORA DE DEFINIR LOS CONCEPTOS. 

identidad es aquello que no se puede cambiar , como el color de la piel o tu forma de ser por haber nacido en determinado país .
*Algo circunstancial no es identidad. *


----------



## Joaquim (8 Dic 2020)

Claro, claro, y lo pillaron justo cuando estaba bloqueando el dinero, y lo filtran a prensa; en política la casualidad no existe.

Y bueno, respecto a las hipocresías, también hay rojos millonarios y explotadores, gente que tiene 17 pisos y va gritando "Welcome Refugees", pero no acoje ni a uno, millonarios de izquierda que piden que les suban los impuestos, mientras les pillan defraudando a hacienda; hipocresía hay en todos lados; y una cosa es ser homosexual, que cada cual en su vida privada puede hacer lo que le plazca, y otra defender al Lobby LGTBQM, con M de Marxista, atacar al cristianismo, atacar a la família, atacar a la identidad europea, fomentar la diludación cultural y la invasión, a través del fomento de inmigración masiva y descontrolada, sobretodo de religión musulmana, y atacar a las soberanías nacionales, cosa que también defiende en EEUU un homosexual confeso como Milo Yannopoulous; en lo único que estoy de acuerdo contigo es en lo de saltarse en confinamiento.

Y si, los de PSOE y Podemos si que atacan a los gays, cuando son de derechas, porque entonces pasan a ser unos maricones, unos comesables, unos bujarras a los que hay que humillar y de los que hay que burlarse; solo hace falta ver vuestra latente homofóbia cuando insinuais que alguien de derechas es homosexual, como si eso fuera algo vergonzoso, humillante, risible y le quitara valor a la persona; con recordar el trato que le disteis a Ciudadanos el día del orgullo es mas que suficiente para corroborarlo.











https://youtu.be/1S0D3I7DCjA

https://youtu.be/RQetOnQwNN0

https://youtu.be/uysvBUih-fI

https://youtu.be/ILvdMwhibG8

https://youtu.be/ifbaZy42JCA

La homofóbia, que es contraria al pensamiento liberal, está en el ADN de la izquierda, pasando por Lenin, que lo consideraba un "vicio burgués", por Stalin, que los metía en Gulags, por Castro que los consideraba poco hombres, o por el Ché Guevar, que los metía en campos de concentración a trabajos forzados para "volverlos hombres".

Si ahora os preocupais por estas minorías, no es por el respeto a su libertad inidividual, sino porque quereis instrumentalizarlos para vuestros siniestros planes, es pura estrategia política tras el repliegue que os supuso la debacle de la URSS:

https://youtu.be/V2szT2BCvw8


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Dic 2020)

Alcazar dijo:


> Yo no veo que sea un hipócrita, es alguien que sabe que sigue un estilo de vida altamente nocivo e insalubre pero al mismo tiempo, no puede luchar contra el. Al menos tiene el nervio suficiente de no dejarse arrollar del todo e intenta luchar.
> 
> Yo lo compararía con un adicto a las drogas que no puede evitar ir a buscar una dosis en tiempos de flaqueza, pero que tiene la lucidez suficiente para sostener que la droga es mala y habría que abolirla. Cual sería tu postura en este caso, que se dejara llevar y se convirtiera en un drogadicto orgulloso y apologeta de la drogodependencia?



Ortega Smith no está casado, tiene cincuenta años pasados, dinero, prestigio, no está tarado y buena forma física, y solterona...

¿Lo ves gordo de mierda cocaínomano de VOX?

Tienes a una maricona delante y no la reconoces. Incluso la adoras.

Menuda "conspiración".


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Dic 2020)

El cibercomando caspa-Vox, al rescate del follachaperos húngaro.


Lo han engañado!

Es una conspiración!


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Dic 2020)

Joder, que puta risa, y leyendo a esta escoria voxera homófoba neofalangista y morenazi chiflada y conspiranoica, me parto de risa, encima el OP está indignado por qué dice que se ponen cámaras en la saunas gays, con la intención de luego extorsionar a los políticos conservadores o de "ultraderecha" que van allí a follar con hombres.

Se supone que esa gente no debe pisar esos sitios, con cámaras o sin cámaras.


¿O no?

Juas juas juas

Putos payasos voxeros de MIERDA.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (8 Dic 2020)

¿Qué os pensáis que de la Ortega Smij y otros no tienen "material"?

¿Pero que os joderá más, que salga a la luz que les van los tíos o que sean vuestros idolillos de mierda?


Ja ja ja, PRINGAOS morenazis y neofalangistas de MIERDA, liderados por homosexuales camuflados.


----------



## RRMartinez (8 Dic 2020)

Alcazar dijo:


> Yo no veo que sea un hipócrita, es alguien que sabe que sigue un estilo de vida altamente nocivo e insalubre pero al mismo tiempo, no puede luchar contra el. Al menos tiene el nervio suficiente de no dejarse arrollar del todo e intenta luchar.
> 
> Yo lo compararía con un adicto a las drogas que no puede evitar ir a buscar una dosis en tiempos de flaqueza, pero que tiene la lucidez suficiente para sostener que la droga es mala y habría que abolirla. Cual sería tu postura en este caso, que se dejara llevar y se convirtiera en un drogadicto orgulloso y apologeta de la drogodependencia?



¿Y eso se lo contó a su mujer antes de casarse para guardar las apariencias? ¿O se llevaría la sorpresa en la noche de bodas?


----------



## Alcazar (8 Dic 2020)

RRMartinez dijo:


> ¿Y eso se lo contó a su mujer antes de casarse para guardar las apariencias? ¿O se llevaría la sorpresa en la noche de bodas?




Que tenga familia, mujer e hija, es indicativo de la tremenda lucha que lleva ese hombre contra sus demonios. Pese a todo ha hecho lo correcto. Yo no lo voy a escarnecer ni a atacar, y me daría igual que fuera un progre.

En cambio siempre me voy a posicionar abiertamente contra los "activistas LGTB" que se abandonan al vicio y que, encima, hacen proselitismo y lo venden como algo sano perfectamente y normal. Me refiero a toda esa propaganda LGTB abrazada por las instituciones que venden el "sexo anal" como una práctica perfectamente normal cuando en realidad es de las cosas mas destructivas que hay, y haciendo esas cosas puedes pillar de todo, desde el Sida a una septicemia.

Vuelvo a poner el ejemplo de la drogadicción, es como si un cocainómano, lejos de saber que su adicción es nociva y meterse clenchas a escondidas, se deja invadir por ese vicio y empieza a hacer apología diciendo que la coca es el mejor tonificante mental que hay. Que por cierto, la cultura del fomento de la droga en el mundo gay también da mucho que contar, y es que cuando uno tira la toalla moral y se entrega a los vicios, la derroición es total.


----------



## RRMartinez (8 Dic 2020)

Alcazar dijo:


> Que tenga familia, mujer e hija, es indicativo de la tremenda lucha que lleva ese hombre contra sus demonios. Pese a todo ha hecho lo correcto. Yo no lo voy a escarnecer ni a atacar, y me daría igual que fuera un progre.
> 
> En cambio siempre me voy a posicionar abiertamente contra los "activistas LGTB" que se abandonan al vicio y que, encima, hacen proselitismo y lo venden como algo sano perfectamente y normal. Me refiero a toda esa propaganda LGTB abrazada por las instituciones que venden el "sexo anal" como una práctica perfectamente normal cuando en realidad es de las cosas mas destructivas que hay, y haciendo esas cosas puedes pillar de todo, desde el Sida a una septicemia.
> 
> Vuelvo a poner el ejemplo de la drogadicción, es como si un cocainómano, lejos de saber que su adicción es nociva y meterse clenchas a escondidas, se deja invadir por ese vicio y empieza a hacer apología diciendo que la coca es el mejor tonificante mental que hay. Que por cierto, la cultura del fomento de la droga en el mundo gay también da mucho que contar, y es que cuando uno tira la toalla moral y se entrega a los vicios, la derroición es total.



Deberías casarte con una lesbiana reprimida. No te dará mucho sexo, pero la ayudarás a alejarla del pecado.


----------



## sepultada en guano (8 Dic 2020)

Si tienes unos valores, tienes unos valores.
Que los rohos no tienen, ya lo sabemos.
Y que no son ejemplo de nada.
Pero si eres patriota que defiende los valores de occidente y todo eso, son contradicciones inadmisibles.


----------



## RRMartinez (8 Dic 2020)

Alcazar dijo:


> Que tenga familia, mujer e hija, es indicativo de la tremenda lucha que lleva ese hombre contra sus demonios. Pese a todo ha hecho lo correcto. Yo no lo voy a escarnecer ni a atacar, y me daría igual que fuera un progre.



¿Ha hecho lo correcto? Ha destrozado la vida de la mujer a la que supuestamente ama, que está atrapada en un matrimonio con un hombre que no la puede satisfacer, y que en realidad no se siente atraído lo más mínimo hacia ella y no la ama de la manera en que un hombre ama a su mujer. Y encima obligada a guardar las apariencias. A no ser que antes de casarse él le hablara de sus pulsiones homosexuales y de que se casa con ella como parte de una terapia, y ella aceptara el trato. Pero no suele ser el caso. Seguramente le hizo vivir un cuento de hadas (una mentira) durante el noviazgo para poder mantener una buena posición en un partido político. Llegaron castos al matrimonio y después se encontró con todo el pastel tras la noche de bodas. Y con el dilema de elegir entre elegir el divorcio, con lo difícil que es eso para las personas religiosas, o cargar con la cruz de la mentira el resto de su vida. Y además le es infiel constantemente poniendo en riesgo la salud de su mujer cada vez que vuelvan a intentar mantener relaciones...

Pero eh, ha hecho lo correcto.

Es un egoísta. Estoy seguro de que su mujer habría sido mas feliz si él no se hubiera casado con ella y hubiera conocido a otro.

Y él habría sido más feliz si aceptara sus pulsiones homosexuales, claramente irreversibles, y no tuviera que vivir una vida de mentira casado con una mujer que nunca le ha gustado.

Y haber tomado esa decisión de no casarse con una mujer demostraría más respeto hacia la institución del matrimonio que casarse con una sabiendo pese a saber que basaba su propio matrimonio en una gran mentira.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Claro, claro, y lo pillaron justo cuando estaba bloqueando el dinero, y lo filtran a prensa; en política la casualidad no existe.
> 
> Y bueno, respecto a las hipocresías, también hay rojos millonarios y explotadores, gente que tiene 17 pisos y va gritando "Welcome Refugees", pero no acoje ni a uno, millonarios de izquierda que piden que les suban los impuestos, mientras les pillan defraudando a hacienda; hipocresía hay en todos lados; y una cosa es ser homosexual, que cada cual en su vida privada puede hacer lo que le plazca, y otra defender al Lobby LGTBQM, con M de Marxista, atacar al cristianismo, atacar a la família, atacar a la identidad europea, fomentar la diludación cultural y la invasión, a través del fomento de inmigración masiva y descontrolada, sobretodo de religión musulmana, y atacar a las soberanías nacionales, cosa que también defiende en EEUU un homosexual confeso como Milo Yannopoulous; en lo único que estoy de acuerdo contigo es en lo de saltarse en confinamiento.
> 
> ...



El rollo político marxista LGTB , es una secta psicópata. Lo que buscan es atraer a un sector de la población a través de un constructo social , que en otros tiempos fueron los mineros o ahora los taxistas . Identidades inventadas 

Es completamente absurdo focalizar el sentido de tu existencia en el ansia de follar . 

Siempre fue algo irrelevante a lo largo de la historia , algo indeseable que reducía a la persona a la animalidad . 

las razones por las que se reguló el descontrol sexual , son las mismas que las drogas , por lo que destruye la vida de las personas, de las familias , de las comunidades y de los países. 

Como ejemplo el pringao del eurodiputado al que se refiere el hilo.


----------



## Joaquim (8 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> El rollo político marxista LGTB , es una secta psicópata. Lo que buscan es atraer a un sector de la población a través de un constructo social , que en otros tiempos fueron los mineros o ahora los taxistas . Identidades inventadas
> 
> Es completamente absurdo focalizar el sentido de tu existencia en el ansia de follar .
> 
> ...



Personalmente estoy a favor de la despenalización de las drogas y de la libertad sexual, pero no como ahora, que no es mas que pastoreo político, sino para que los políticos quiten sus garras de la vida de los individuos, para manipularlas y manejarlas en beneficio propio, tratando a la gente como ganado.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2020)

Joaquim dijo:


> Personalmente estoy a favor de la despenalización de las drogas y de la libertad sexual, pero no como ahora, que no es mas que pastoreo político, sino para que los políticos quiten sus garras de la vida de los individuos, para manipularlas y manejarlas en beneficio propio, tratando a la gente como ganado.



yo no he probado ninguna droga. Ni siquiera he tomado una cerveza . Tampoco fumo ni tomo café. 

No tengo ningún mérito , simplemente no entiendo en qué consiste meterse sustancias . No lo necesito , no me lo pide el cuerpo . 

La felicidad y la alegría están presentes en mi vida siempre y en todo lugar . Inevitablemente a veces nos suceden situaciones dramáticas , es sólo cuestión de tiempo, por eso conviene estar preparados desde un punto de vista del control emocional y saber actuar para poder tomar las riendas. 

Drogarse para autoengañar al cerebro haciendo creer que la realidad no es la que es es absurdo, como un niño pequeño que tapa los ojos con las manos para que no lo encuentren . 

Precisamente por la enorme importancia de todo esto, he comentado en numerosas ocasiones que no es lo mismo LA FELICIDAD QUE EL PLACER , sino todo lo contrario . 

He puesto de ejemplo como los ingleses conquistaron el imperio chino simplemente llevándoles OPIO. Ahora ellos están haciendo lo mismo con la cocaína , el fentanilo y sobre todo *la bomba gay *, que consiste en hacer creer a la gente que la razón para emparejarse es follar durante unos días o semanas hasta que se pasa el chute y buscar de nuevo la misma sensación , como cualquier otra droga, y no formar una familia como hicieron nuestros antepasados, por eso existimos . 

A nadie escapa la relación de ZAPATERO ( el de los trenes de Atocha ) , con EVO MORALES ( el mayor productor de cocaína de la historia ) , con Maduro ( el que financia el transporte y distribución ) , los socialistas que ahora nos gobiernan con ETA ( otro partido socialista ) y ETA con los islamistas también socialistas .* Todos ellos vinculados con el gobierno Chino* que es el más interés tiene en destruir occidente para proclamarse en primera potencia mundial. 


LAS DROGAS Y LA PROMISCUIDAD SEXUAL , HACEN MÁS DAÑO A LA PEQUEÑA PARTE DE LA POBLACIÓN MUNDIAL QUE SON LOS BLANCOS OCCIDENTALES DE ORIGEN CRISTIANO , QUE UN BARRIDO DE BOMBAS NUCLEARES. 

Cómo operan los carteles de México y China para vender fentanilo en Estados Unidos - BBC News Mundo

China sigue sin controlar la producción de fentanilo y continúa inundando al mundo con la adictiva droga


----------



## Joaquim (8 Dic 2020)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> yo no he probado ninguna droga. Ni siquiera he tomado una cerveza . Tampoco fumo ni tomo café.
> 
> No tengo ningún mérito , simplemente no entiendo en qué consiste meterse sustancias . No lo necesito , no me lo pide el cuerpo .
> 
> ...


----------



## Joaquim (8 Dic 2020)

Penitenciagite!! dijo:


> Ortega Smith no está casado, tiene cincuenta años pasados, dinero, prestigio, no está tarado y buena forma física, y solterona...
> 
> ¿Lo ves gordo de mierda cocaínomano de VOX?
> 
> ...



Que tu te hagas pajas pensando en Ortega Smith, no significa que este sea homosexual.

Pero bueno, tu mismo denigras la homosexualidad, al burlarte de alguien porque crees que es como tu.

Ortega Smith no es tonto....













Difamar a alguien porque lo consideras homosexual, es homofóbia, por no entrar en el "acusar" sin pruebas, y el no respetar la vida privada de los demás, hagan lo que hagan con ella sin perjudicar a terceros.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Dic 2020)

El golpe de estado de los trenes de Atocha, el atentado que asesinó a 200 españoles inocentes el día antes de las elecciones para cambiar el sentido del voto de los españoles a través del SHOCK . Ese pucherazo antes de que los socialistas tuviesen control de las urnas a través de algoritmos informáticos, se hizo para que fuese presidente de España un criminal como Zapatero , como así ha demostrado el tiempo .

Ahora que ha desvelado que sus compinches son el régimen comunista Chino , que apoya a otros criminales como Maduro y Evo Morales ( el mayor productor de cocaína de la historia ) , la intención de meter a Zapatero en el gobierno fue para llevar a España a la situación actual y saquear el país a través de la LEY DE GARANTÍA DE DEPÓSITOS.

Primero hicieron creer que los pisos viejos que había construido Franco y que cualquier familia compró por dos millones de pesetas , costaban 50 millones de pesetas . Montó una estafa piramidal haciendo creer a la borregada que se harían ricos comprando al precio que fuese y vendiendo dos años después . A falta de incautos suficientes en España , llenó el país de moros y sudacas que en ningún momento se les pasó por la cabeza pasarse la vida entera pagando esa deuda, sólo querían hacerse ricos en dos años.

En el momento que toda esa gente firmaba una hipoteca de 300.000 euros endeudaban a España con esa cantidad.

LA MANIOBRA DE INGENIERÍA FINANCIERA QUE TAN BIEN LES SALIÓ A LOS JEFES DE ZAPATERO , LOS DE LOS TRENES DE ATOCHA , COSTÓ A LOS IMPUESTOS DE LOS ESPAÑOLES , A SU ESCLAVITUD , *DOSCIENTOS MIL MILLONES DE EUROS *.

Ahora han vuelto con una estrategia diferente porque la borregada quedó avisada y ya no se fía.

*EL CORONATIMO*


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2020)

SI JUAN CARLOS NO FUESE PARTE DEL ROJERÍO , NO HABRÍA DURADO DOS DÍAS .

AHORA LO DEFENESTRAN COMO PROPAGANDA PARA HACER CREER LO CONTRARIO DE LO QUE FUE , COMO LO DEL VALLE DE LOS CAÍDOS Y EL PAZO DE MEIRÁS. Propaganda para subnormales que ni se molestan en buscar en google y tragan el relato falso de la ideología dominante.



La muerte de Franco y la llegada del títere Sha de Ishpania , supuso la rendición de España sin haber perdido ninguna guerra.
Con una sola bomba derrotaron a este país , la de Carrero Blanco.

La estrategia fue concentrar todo el poder del establishment franquista en un atrofiado traidor y de esa manera poder arrebatarlo sin necesidad de pelearlo.

No tardó nada Juan Carlos a llevar la rendición a la metrópoli , y de esa manera ya quedábamos al mismo nivel que los otros países derrotados en la segunda guerra mundial, bajo el control de los satánicos socialdemócratas que son los que han provocado las sucesivas crisis que nos arruinan y nos esclavizan y esta última del coronavirus.

Vietnam ganó su guerra, España se rindió antes de empezarla . y tuvo consecuencias :

Una simple manifestación , 10 veces menor que la del orgullo gay, *la marcha verde, *consiguió un territorio español cuya inmensa riqueza en fosfatos y otros recursos está todavía por determinar.

Cae de cajón que en el momento que millones de marroquíes que se han infiltrado en España , reciban la orden de atentar y quemar las calles, las Canarias y todo el petróleo de las aguas adyacentes será regalado inmediatamente a Marruecos con el beneplácito de las élites criminales , los jefes de Sánchez e Iglesias que dirigen a los políticos europeos como marionetas .












La Marcha Verde: 40 años de una herida abierta en el Sáhara Occidental

La Marcha Verde: 40 años de una herida abierta en el Sáhara Occidental

Así siguió ‘La Vanguardia’ la marcha verde


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2020)

EL REGALO ENVENENADO DE LOS FONDOS DE RECUPERACIÓN , no puede ser algo bueno si tienen tanto empeño en que los países los acepten a la fuerza , incluso provocando situaciones tan peliculeras como la orgía para conseguir sus fines criminales del saqueo de las naciones y la esclavitud de la gente. 


Hungría se aferra al veto para bloquear los fondos de recuperación

La batalla que se perfila para la cumbre del próximo jueves coge al Gobierno de Orbán un tanto descolocado tras una semana horribilis por el escándalo de uno de sus eurodiputados, József Szájer, que fue pillado en Bruselas en una orgía gay

Orgías, drogas y cinismo ultraconservador en la burbuja europea


Los países que sufrieron el comunismo como HUNGRÍA Y POLONIA, saben lo que está pasando en la UNIÓN DE REPÚBLICAS SOCIALISTAS SOVIÉTICAS DE EUROPA OCCIDENTAL. No quieren volver a lo mismo


----------



## ATARAXIO (11 Dic 2020)

Un eurodiputado del partido de Orbán, 'cazado' en una orgía en Bruselas saltándose las restricciones de la pandemia

Un eurodiputado del partido de Viktor Orbán, el primer ministro ultranacionalista húngaro que está bloqueando el fondo de recuperación europeo de 750.000 millones, ha sido _cazado_ en una orgía saltándose todas las restricciones por la pandemia de la COVID-19 en Bruselas. Fue en la noche del viernes al sábado, y el nombre del eurodiputado es Jozsef Szajer (Fidesz/PPE), quien dimitió el domingo alegando "fatiga". La fiesta sexual tuvo lugar en el primer piso de un edificio, encima de un café en el centro de Bruselas. Las 25 personas presentes, principalmente hombres, fueron todas multadas, según adelantaron medios belgas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (23 Dic 2020)

El joven Borbón que fue desterrado de Francia por formar parte de un grupo secreto de pederastas


En aquella corte polémica conoció a su tío Felipe de Lorena, noble francés y miembro de la Casa de Guisa. De hecho, Felipe había mantenido relaciones homosexuales con otro miembro de la realeza: Felipe I de Orleans. Ambos participaban en fiestas grupales prohibidas y la relación entre Felipe de Lorena y un joven Luis de Borbón no tardaría en florecer.

El joven Conde de Vermandois se unió en ocasiones a un grupo secreto conocido como *La Sagrada Fraternidad de Gloriosos Pederastas*. Así lo expresa el escritor Will Bashor en _Marie Antoinette's World: Intrigue, Infidelity, and Adultery in Versailles_, donde narran las privadas celebraciones de este pequeño grupo que se dedicaba a las *prácticas orgiásticas con menores de edad*.




El propio Luis de Borbón apenas tenía 15 años cuando acudía al céntrico barrio parisino de Le Marais junto con nobles y burgueses que pretendían pasar desapercibidos. No obstante, aquellas orgías eran demasiado numerosas y sus protagonistas demasiado poderosos.

Finalmente, los rumores llegaron hasta el máximo responsable del reino. Luis XIV, siguiendo la rutina homófoba de aquellos siglos donde las relaciones con personas de mismo sexo eran repudiadas, y con el conocimiento de la existencia de aquellas inmorales y "sodomitas" fiestas, decidió tomar cartas en el asunto. En primer lugar, con intención de eliminar cualquier sospecha sobre su orientación sexual, se pensó en casarle con Ana Luisa Benedicta de Borbón, aunque el monarca optó por un castigo mayor para su hijo.

"Indignado, *lo mandó azotar en su presencia y lo exilió junto con Felpe de Lorena* y varios otros nobles que también estaban involucrados", explica Bashor. Asimismo, el catedrático y académico Louis Crompton afirma en su libro _Homosexuality and Civilization_ que el monarca francés quería aleccionar a su hijo por sus relaciones con otros jóvenes.

Así, en junio de 1682 Luis fue desterrado a Normandía. Arrepentido, trató de ganarse el aprecio de su padre y abandonó las fiestas que le habían llevado al exilio. Fue enviado como soldado a Flandes, tierras que en ese momento estaban ocupadas por tropas francesas. Mientras se encontraba en Flandes se sintió indispuesto y enfermó, pero el Conde de Vermandois ignoró las recomendaciones de sus médicos y siguió entrando en batalla.

En 1683, con 16 años, Luis de Borbón murió sin haber recuperado el amor de su padre. Solamente su tía y su hermana Mademoiselle de Blois lloraron su muerte. Su cuerpo fue sepultado en la Catedral de Arras.


----------



## CommiePig (4 Ene 2021)

VOXtonto dijo:


> Corre a hacerte una paja con esos maricoones, anda.................



puto loco y homofobo

solo respetas a los jorge javieres de turno


sois escoria, hay que tener el cerebro infecto, para creer aún en el comunismo y en el socialismo


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Ene 2021)

CommiePig dijo:


> puto loco y homofobo
> 
> solo respetas a los jorge javieres de turno
> 
> ...



que la población española considere a la VENENO como un santo a venerar , o que sea el único " personaje histórico " que conozcan , delata que en España está pasando algo muy grave. 

Que el vicepresidente promocione una bazofia como la serie de ese travesti drogadicto y prostituto y repudie nuestra gloriosa historia que tanto ha influido en el planeta ya se ve en manos de quien estamos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Ene 2021)

¿ pero de dónde salen esos fondos ?

¿ quienes los prestan ? 

A ver si nos enteramos :


EL DINERO FIDUCIARIO NO EXISTE. ES UNA ENTELEQUIA , NO ESTÁ RESPALDADO EN NADA. 


CREARON EL CORONAVIRUS PARA PROVOCAR UNA CRISIS Y POR LO TANTO NECESIDAD DE INVENTAR DINERO


AHORA DAN UN CRÉDITO IMAGINARIO ( NI SIQUIERA SE IMPRIMEN LOS BILLETES ) QUE SUPONE LA ESCLAVITUD Y ENDEUDAMIENTO POR GENERACIONES 


SÁNCHEZ LO DIJO A PRIMEROS DE ABRIL , NO ENGAÑÓ A NADIE. 


EL GOLPE DE ESTADO A MARIANO RAJOY Y EL PUCHERAZO A CIUDADANOS FUE PARA QUE SÁNCHEZ PUDIESE HIPOTECAR A ESPAÑA UNA VEZ MÁS PUES ES EMPLEADO DE LOS AMOS DEL MUNDO QUE SAQUEAN PAÍSES Y ESCLAVIZAN A LAS POBLACIONES A TRAVÉS DE LOS IMPUESTOS.

El atentado de los trenes de Atocha fue algo similar al coronavirus para meter a Zapatero. 
La intención fue que crease la ley de garantía de depósitos. 

Luego trajeron millones de inmigrantes y provocaron que millones de personas pidiesen hipotecas completamente descabelladas ( 50 millones de pesetas por un piso que vale 10 ) poniendo de avalista al estado español, es decir , los impuestos de décadas .
La estafa del rescate bancario costó doscientos mil millones de euros que se traduce en la esclavitud de los españoles para pagarlos. 

PARA QUE SE ENTIENDA , CUANDO UN CAMPESINO BOLIVIANO FIRMABA EN LA CAIXA UNA HIPOTECA DE TRESCIENTOS MIL EUROS ...
EN ESE MOMENTO NACÍA ESA PASTA , EN EL COMPROMISO DE LOS ESPAÑOLES DE PAGARLA A LOS CRIMINALES DE LA UE. 

Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas .
Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones.

Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril .

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*


Un polvo de 750.000 millones de€ , la encerrona al eurodiputado de Viktor Orbán , las cámaras secretas de las saunas gay del suegro de Pedro Sánchez .


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Feb 2021)

Podemos: Villarejo desvela al juez que el partido de Pablo Iglesias chantajea a Marlaska con “información personal”


El ex comisario *José Villarejo* ha denunciado ante la Justicia un chantaje al ministro del Interior, *Fernando Grande-Marlaska*. Según una carta remitida al juez *Manuel García-Castellón*, «información personal» sobre el ahora ministro socialista habría sido recopilada en un archivo denominado «Control de togas». Y ese archivo estaría siendo utilizado para que Marlaska «siga apoyando la estrategia que le marca Podemos». A cambio de seguir esa exigencia, el antes juez y ahora ministro «conseguiría borrar» lo ocurrido en determinados «años» de su vida.
OKDIARIO ha tenido acceso a la carta remitida al juez instructor de la Audiencia Nacional Manuel García-Castellón. Los párrafos de esa misiva señalan literalmente lo siguiente: “Fueron años que el ministro Marlaska conseguiría borrar siempre que siga apoyando la estrategia que le marca Podemos”. Una estrategia que, según el ex comisario, consiste en ir contra el propio Villarejo, “en la difícil situación de actuar, aunque por ahora sea de manera soterrada, también contra la actual Fiscal General del Estado”, en referencia a Dolores Delgado.
La carta explica que “conociendo la dinámica comunista de presión continua y radical, gracias al acceso de que ahora gozan en el CNI y el archivo que le afecta de ‘Control de Togas’, le habrán mostrado su historial”, en alusión a Marlaska.

Villarejo no duda en culpar de ello a la «obsesión de espiar -que aún se mantiene-”. Y a una “evidente obsesión enfermiza del vicepresidente hacia mi persona”, que “se enmarca en la preocupación que sintió al verse descubierto por mis trabajos de inteligencia, frustrados porque el PP decidió boicotearlos *pensando que potenciando a Podemos, se debilitaba al PSOE*. Pensaron que eran gatitos y eran crías de tigre”. Villarejo añade que “posiblemente se ha traspasado un punto de no retorno al permitir que Iglesias instrumentalice mi causa, forzando la Ley a un arriesgado pandeo de la estructura, donde se sustenta todo nuestro Estado de Derecho”.
Reuniones de Podemos con ETA

Esta denuncia se suma a otras recogidas en esa misma carta del ex comisario José Villarejo. Otras como la que apunta a la existencia de una “copia de las actas de reuniones de dirigentes de ETA y espías venezolanos y cubanos en las que se informaba a los miembros de Podemos de los fondos para provocar revueltas” en España. El ex comisario, de hecho, pide el desencriptado inmediato de esas actas que están en poder de la Administración.
José Villarejo ya ha acusado, además, a la Fiscalía de buscar un testimonio suyo en contra de Mariano Rajoy o de D. Juan Carlos a cambio de *ofrecerle la libertad*. El ex comisario también ha señalado que la parte que se ha desencriptado del material que se le incautó corresponde casualmente a la que desvela *tratos con el PP y nada con el PSOE*. Y ha dado un salto cualitativo al lanzar la acusación de mantener sin desencriptar una copia de las actas de las reuniones mantenidas entre dirigentes de ETA, espías venezolanos y cubanos para informar a miembros de Podemos del dinero disponible para organizar revueltas.
La carta ha sido ya entregada al juez con la descripción de los hechos. Y allí se relata lo siguiente: “Resulta patético apreciar que ni privado de todos mis derechos con la manida excusa de la seguridad del Estado, son capaces de ganarme y se esconden temiendo mi respuesta, pese a disponer como únicas armas de defensa, un papel, un lápiz y mi memoria infinita, que tanto miedo, diría pánico, les provoca”. Y es que Villarejo denuncia un intento de “ocultar” todo “aquello que pueda señalar a miembros de este Gobierno, en especial ahora al vicepresidente Iglesias y algunos miembros más de Podemos como los informes que conseguí del servicio secreto venezolano”. Pero advierte: “Va a resultar una tarea imposible, por más que se empeñen en ello”.
El ex comisario José Villarejo desvela en ese momento un dato clave: “Las copias de las actas de las reuniones con dirigentes de ETA, junto con espías venezolanos y cubanos, donde se informaba a los miembros de Podemos de los fondos librados para provocar revueltas en aquellos países influenciables como España”. Y añade que esas actas “se conocerán al final pese a que se oculten con la excusa de que precisamente es esa mitad, la que no se desencriptó, donde estaría y por eso no las encuentran”.
Esa carta, remitida por el ex comisario José Villarejo al juez Manuel García-Castellón incorpora toda una serie de denuncias que no habían sido aún valoradas en la Audiencia Nacional. La misiva ha desvelado que Villarejo ha recibido, según su versión, “contactos en prisión con enviados del Gobierno socialista para declarar contra Rajoy”, tal y como ha publicado OKDIARIO. Y el documento denuncia igualmente visitas de “emisarios del PSOE y de Podemos” con el objetivo de que el ex comisario declarase en contra de “adversarios políticos”. Y, ahora, la misiva de Villarejo añade una tercera acusación: «Los fiscales me ofrecieron la libertad inmediata si declaraba contra Juan Carlos I».


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Mar 2021)

LOS SOCIALDEMÓCRATAS , JUDÍOMASONES, BOLCHEVIQUES , Creen que destruir es construir y que provocando crisis se genera riqueza. 

Por eso destruyeron Europa y mataron a 70 millones de inocentes hace unas décadas . Ahora han vuelto con la tercera guerra mundial , pero en vez de bombas ....

coronavirus y planes de " rescate " con dinero fiduciario . 


*En palabras del propio Keynes:* "La construcción de pirámides, los terremotos y hasta las guerras pueden servir para aumentar nuestra riqueza, si la formación de nuestros estadistas en los principios de la economía clásica impide que se haga algo mejor". 

*el gran economista francés Frédéric Bastiat *publicó su famoso libro _Lo que se ve y lo que no se ve_ donde estaba contenida la todavía más famosa falacia de la ventana rota. 

En su ensayo el francés se planteaba si cuando un gamberro destroza la vidriera de una tienda está generando riqueza para la sociedad. Y la conclusión le resultaba evidente a Bastiat: el comerciante que ve destruido su escaparate demandará una vidriera nueva al cristalero con el dinero que pensaba gastarse en encargarle un traje nuevo al sastre. 
Al final, pues, el saldo para la sociedad de la gamberrada es que hay bienes, como los trajes, que dejan de producirse porque hay que reponer aquellos que, como el cristal, se han destruido.



*Pero los economistas –por llamarlos de alguna manera– keynesianos parecen estar inmunizados contra la lógica y el sentido común. En su mundo de fantasía, donde sólo es necesario desear que las piedras se conviertan en pan para que opere el milagro, la destrucción de riqueza es sinónimo de... creación de riqueza.*






Frédéric Bastiat

▷ Frases de célebres de Frederic Bastiat - PsicoActiva

La Falacia de la Ventana Rota (Clave keynesiana)


----------



## sálvese quien pueda (12 Mar 2021)

El problema no es ser lujurioso, sino no apartarse a tiempo o dejar que los vicios personales afecten a tu política. Aunque este húngaro tenía que haber aguantado en el puesto negándose a todo salga lo que salga.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (12 Mar 2021)

dabuti dijo:


> DECENAS DE POLLAS FACHAS SUDOROSAS..........................ME CORRRRRO.....................


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Abr 2021)

__





Sánchez es el " LIQUIDADOR DE EMPRESA " que han metido con calzador para hacer el trabajo previsto c


De profesión, liquidador de empresas | Economía | EL MUNDO Conocidos otrora como subasteros, el administrador concursal se ha convertido en un liquidador de empresas. Su función es salvar una compañía de la insolvencia, pero el sangrante estado en el que llega, la saturación y burocracia de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Abr 2021)

__





¡ GASTEN , GASTEN TODO!!! elblogsalmón. La desesperación del BCE para conseguir inflación. PODEMOS - PSOE, deseando hacer una quita de los ahorros .


Todas las medidas de Sánchez van encaminadas a provocar una inflación galopante. Al fin y al cabo son ciclos económicos que se alternan de forma premeditada. La idea progresista de REPARTIR LA RIQUEZA, también contempla repartir la pobreza, por lo tanto una gran inflación reduciría las deudas...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Abr 2021)

EL CORONAVIRUS ES UNA TRAMA PARA SAQUEAR ESTADOS Y ESCLAVIZAR A LA POBLACIÓN DE ESOS ESTADOS , CUYA SOBERANÍA HA SIDO CEDIDA POR GOBERNANTES CRIMINALES Y TRAIDORES. 

Los que asesinaron a Carrero Blanco , con el fin de evitar que en España hubiese un gobierno patriota , son los del coronavirus y el feminismo .

Juan Carlos fue un títere para concentrar en él , todo el poder institucional y poder arrebatarlo sin necesidad de más bombas que la de Carrero.
Juan Carlos tuvo todo el poder político y ejecutivo en sus manos , sólo el tiempo suficiente para cederlo a los genocidas que ganaron la segunda guerra mundial . Luego ya colocaron a sus empleados ( Felipe González y los siguientes ) y hasta hoy .


Los mismos que provocaron los atentados de los trenes de Atocha un día antes de las elecciones , para que a través del terror cambiar el sentido del voto de los españoles y meter a Zapatero , lo hicieron con la intención de que este hiciese la ley de garantía de depósitos.
consiguieron robar de España DOSCIENTOS MIL MILLONES DE EUROS CON EL RESCATE BANCARIO 

El golpe de Estado a Mariano Rajoy para meter a Sánchez e Iglesias , se hizo con la intención de que estuviesen en el gobierno cuando empezase la trama del coronavirus y endeudar a España por generaciones . Tal como dijo literalmente Sánchez a poco de empezar toda este ataque de ingeniería social. 









El chantaje al eurodiputado de Viktor Orban y Discurso de Sánchez el 4 de Abril 2020 : coronavirus = endeudar a España+ armas a Ucrania


Hay otras formas de saquear países además de las guerras y matar a millones de personas . Son tramas de ingeniería financiera para endeudar a los países y esclavizar a su población durante generaciones. Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril 2020 mucho antes de saber el...




www.burbuja.info






 https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1340742348934934530


----------



## ATARAXIO (30 Abr 2021)

está feliz porque los planes están saliendo según tenían previsto sin necesidad de volver a bombardear Europa.

*Las enormes deudas contraídas con dinero fiduciario-imaginario serán pagadas con la esclavitud de otra generación de españoles como bien dijo él mismo el 4 de Abril del año pasado. que para eso lo han puesto dando un golpe de estado al gobierno de Rajoy.*



Lo único que respalda a esos préstamos es que tendrás que pasarte más de 6 meses al año trabajando para ellos que robarán más de la mitad de tu rendimiento, a través de la declaración de la renta y el IVA .

por eso el virus no existe en países no industrializados , cuya población es libre y por eso tienen tantos hijos.


Lo de la India era el tema estrella , que se ponía de ejemplo que era completamente imposible que un virus que pasó de Wuhan a todo occidente en dos semanas , no afectase ni a la India, ni China, ni África , ni ningún otro lado.... un año y medio después .

ya no colaban las pantomimas con actores que colaban en los telediarios .


En otra escala, los atentados de los trenes de Atocha el día antes de las elecciones, los hicieron para aterrorizar a la población española y cambiase el sentido de su voto , fue el fin de campaña para meter a Zapatero, que hiciese la ley de garantía de depósitos y robar doscientos mil millones de euros a todos los españoles .

De la misma manera que en la fecha anterior al crack de los bancos , los directores se afanaban en dar préstamos inconcebibles en otra época a inmigrantes y españoles en paro y sin pinta de ponerse a trabajar , porque sabían que el avalista iba a ser el estado español .

Ahora " regalan " cientos de miles de millones de euros inventados , porque saben que en el momento que los estado atacados con este thriller los acepten , tendrán que devolverlos durante décadas .

Y esa fue la causa de la segunda guerra mundial , la ilusa intención de Hitler de librarse de una camarilla supranacional que se enriquece a costa de la esclavitud de los pueblos sometidos.


Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el 4 de Abril del 2020 .

*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....*


----------



## ATARAXIO (12 Jun 2021)

los 43.400 € por alta hospitalaria con UCI que salen en el BOE ¿ hay descuento en los muertos o cobran lo mismo ?


SOMOS TERRORISTAS MUUUY MALOS , que hemos asesinado a cientos de españoles durante décadas aterrorizando a toda la nación . que hemos metido bombas a gente inocente para que sirviesen de escarmiento y de ejemplo o otros muchos . Queremos la independencia de nuestra nación vasca porque nuestra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Ancient Warrior (12 Jun 2021)

Confirmo el relato de que el padre de Begoña es dueño de la sauna San Bernardo y otra más debido a una charla con un letrado muy conocido en el círculo que me puso al tanto de todo ...igual me quedo de piedra al leerlo aquí y ensima de alguien como tú ...si se hace una investigación intensiva lo que sabría la gente de muchos que están arriba podría traer una verdadera revolución ....pero al ser ovejas ...creo que no podrían hacer nada al respecto.


----------



## WasP (12 Jun 2021)

No entiendo que seas homosexual y milites en un partido que te desprecia y promulga leyes contra la gente homosexual... es como ser judío y militar en el NSDAP. Supongo que hay tarados de todo tipo


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Jun 2021)

SOMOS MASONES. Ya no somos católicos , ni musulmanes , ni budistas , ni hinduistas ni el confucionismo laico en China . Los enemigos de Franco han tri


Es evidente que España ya no es un país católico . Las iglesias están vacías y no se volverán a llenar ni para las bodas , que era la única ocasión en que la mayoría de la gente joven pisaba una iglesia. En España ya nadie cree en la doctrina católica , ni siquiera las viejas que no se quieren...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (26 Jun 2021)

Los atentados de los trenes de Zapatero , fue para que hiciese la ley de garantía de depósitos.
De esa manera , después de la enorme estafa piramidal de las hipotecas en las que el estado se hizo avalista , salieron de España doscientos mil millones de euros para los bolsillos de los jefes de Zapatero . Los que organizaron los atentados.


probablemente Rajoy salió pitando ( que por las mismas podría haber iniciado una guerra civil como los rojos ) ... pues salió de forma precipitada y no se le ha vuelto a ver el pelo , intuyo que le enseñaron algunas imágenes en los cuartos oscuros a donde seguramente lo llevaron en su día .

Suelen buscar individuos fácilmente chantajeables para tenerlos dominados y hacer con ellos lo que les da la gana cuando llegue el momento .
Es esa la razón por la que un anciano corrupto como Biden , lo han metido de presidente , que ya todos sabemos que sólo es un actor .
Teniendo en cuenta el vapuleo a Trump , quedó clarísimo que quien manda en el mundo no es el presidente de Estados Unidos.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 Jul 2021)

Orban: Hungría renuncia a los fondos europeos antes que a su ley d protección de la infancia.


CON DOS COJONES. https://www.vozpopuli.com/internacional/orban-fondos-europeos-ley-lgtbi.html?amp=1




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Jul 2021)

la sanidad pública es el mayor sumidero del dinero público que se puede inventar. 

Mucho más que los descarados robos de los rescates bancarios . De hecho esto del coronavirus está muy vinculado con esa magnífica forma de saquear países y esclavizar a la población a través de enormes impuestos ofreciéndoles vida eterna. 

pregúntense porque los países africanos no tienen coronavirus . 

pregúntense porque Nigeria que tenía menos habitantes que España cuando murió Franco ahora tiene 200 millones. 

Para que se entienda, si el estado pagase los gastos en los veterinarios, estos se multiplicarían hasta el infinito. Perros que irremediablemente tienen que morir porque la vida se acaba, serían operados y torturados con tal de sacar el mayor beneficio hasta que por fin muriese. 

MORIMOS !!! Si tanto valor le dan a su tiempo de vida ¿ por qué lo pierden en BURBUJA y otras formas peores como en trabajos estúpidos que no le aportan nada ? 

Si quieren vivir , vivan cuando toca y cuando llegue la decrepitud no se aferren a una vida sin sentido . Morir es nada. Es dormir y no despertar. Es una liberación. 






43.400 € el estado paga por alta hospitalaria para COVID-19 . Estancia mayor de 72 horas o exitus: 5.000 euros.


Edito para añadir estas dos noticias de la sexta que complementan al BOE . Resumiendo , el estado paga más de 23 millones de pesetas robados de los impuestos de los ciudadanos a no se sabe quien por decir que un moribundo tiene coronavirus e ingresarlo en la UCI. multipliquen esa cantidad por...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2021)

El presidente de México pidiendo que lo Magufulicen


https://streamable.com/q8z6tf https://t.me/PLANDEMIA_MUNDIAL_COVID/4748 Se puede decir más alto, pero no más claro. No es difícil darse cuenta de lo que pasa por la mente de este hombre mientras pronuncia estas palabras. Se nota la presión y la importancia del momento, intenta decirlo de una...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Jul 2021)

__





Hitler y el patrón oro – Compraoro.org







compraoro.org













HITLER Y EL TRABAJO


Adolf Hitler dirigiéndose al pueblo "Hitler explica el valor del oro y el trabajo, ...




pericopuntilla.blogspot.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Ago 2021)

__





Talibanes: "Si no renuncian a la cultura occidental, tenemos que matarlos"


Así caerá occidente. Fuente: "Si no renuncian a la cultura occidental, tenemos que matarlos": los combatientes del Talibán hablan con la BBC en plena ofensiva por recuperar el control en Afganistán - BBC News Mundo "Si no renuncian a la cultura occidental, tenemos que matarlos": los...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 Sep 2021)

__





Noticia: - ABC: “Pedro Sánchez llegó al poder usando vídeos sexuales de la sauna gay de su suegro”


Muchos lo sospechábamos, ahora se confirma: La nota en la que Villarejo cita a Pedro Sánchez y las «saunas sexuales» de su familia política El psicópata de la Moncloa ha ido trepando usando vídeos sexuales de otros sociatas en el lupanar gay de la familia de Begoño, el del rabo longo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (18 Sep 2021)

Pedro Sánchez donará 7,5 millones de vacunas a Iberoamérica cuando el 50% de España esté vacunada


Pedro Sánchez donará este año 7,5 millones de dosis a Iberoamérica cuando la vacunación llegue en España al 50%, algo que según el calendario del Gobierno debe producirse a...




www.elmundo.es













Qué impacto tendrá en el mundo la donación de 500 millones de vacunas anunciada por EE.UU. - BBC News Mundo


El presidente Joe Biden subrayó este jueves que la promesa de su gobierno de donar 500 millones de dosis de la vacuna de Pfizer-BioNTech tiene como único objetivo salvar vidas. Pero ¿será suficiente?




www.bbc.com













Zapatero: "Afganistán demuestra que la seguridad global no es viable con el protagonismo único de EEUU y Europa"


José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero (Valladolid, 1960) fue el presidente del Gobierno encargado de gestionar el periodo más largo de la presencia española en Afganistán. A su juicio, la vuelta al poder de los talibanes y el caos vivido durante la salida del




www.infolibre.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (21 Oct 2021)

JEW DEAL coronavírico: crisis del 29 + gran depresión = segunda guerra mundial . Según el guion, en breve tendremos la tercera guerra mundial


No se pierdan este magnífico documental que emitieron ayer en la dos. Viene a cuento porque relata como el NEW DEAL de Roosevelt no fue suficiente para resolver la grave crisis económica y social de Estados Unidos iniciada por la crisis del 29 y que sólo finalizó con la llamada segunda guerra...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## DonBlasdeLezoOlavarrieta (21 Oct 2021)

Uritorco dijo:


> El estado totalitario democapitalista judeomasónico que soportamos desde el 45, primero se llevó a los nazis, no se olvide de esa ecuación, y despues, a medida que las restricciones se han imponiendo gradualmente, a todos los de la lista que cita usted.



*¡¡¡QUIENES FINANCIARON, RESPALDARON Y AUPARON A LOS "NAZIS" SON LOS QUE GANARON LA GUERRA!!!*


----------



## derepen (21 Oct 2021)

Sexo con menores, drogas... menudas joyas.


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

Fernando Paz: «El objetivo del globalismo es convertir el mundo en una gran China»


https://www.laiberia.es/fernando-paz-el-objetivo-del-globalismo-es-convertir-el-mundo-en-una-gran-china l historiador Fernando Paz es uno de esos hombres cada vez más inhabituales que reúnen en sí la inteligencia necesaria para hallar verdades que a otros se nos escapan y el coraje para...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (8 Nov 2021)

Lo interesante de todo esto es lo coordinados que están todos los medios de desinformación , políticos, jueces y " las masas revolucionarias feministas , gayers, etarras e independentistas " . Alguien que está por determinar , decide que algo debe ser utilizado como por ejemplo lo del negro del black lives matter y otros sucesos silenciados . 

No creo que el gobierno tenga tanto poder . El gobierno de España es sumiso a guiones supranacionales . 

El establishment español está dirigido desde fuera . La soberanía se cedió cuando llegó Juan Carlos . Somos una simple colonia de los enemigos de Trump.

Con sólo ver como vapulearon antes y después de las elecciones , ni más ni menos que al legítimo presidente de Estados Unidos , indica que hay alguien que manda mucho más que él . 

Mucho ojo , que pueden ser los chinos los jefes de Biden y los que financian toda la destrucción de occidente. 
Recuerden a Zapatero .









Un enloquecido Zapatero insta a aliarse con China y la Venezuela chavista para poner a EEUU 'en una situación imposible' - Periodista Digital


Es de hace algún tiempo, pero merece la pena verlo, porque el tipo sigue en las mismas. Y haciendo millones. Fue José Luis Rodríguez Zapatero en 2004 quien sembró la semilla del guerracivilismo en la sociedad española y 16 años después, tras haberse dedicado con ahínco al pingüe negocio de...




www.periodistadigital.com


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (9 Nov 2021)

Al-paquia dijo:


> Los reyes católicos mandaron cerrar los baños árabes porque eran nidos de depravación, los progregays morlocks de entonces crearon el mito de que era porque los reyes eran guarros cuando los guarros eran ellos.



Los cristianos y musulmanes sí se bañaban. Los que no lo hacían eran los habichuelos. Por eso el apodo de MARRANOS. Éstos fueron los que llegaron a América en los barcos con Colón (otro habichuelo). La pista primordial es que los indígenas americanos decían que "olían mal y no se bañaban". Blanco y en botella. Se les pilla por el pestazo 




Don Redondón dijo:


> hay que ver, cuando un maricón va en contra de su agenda no tienen escrupulos en hundirlo. Que sea bujarra y no quiera bodas gays, les jode todavia mas, no entienden que haya un pervertido que no quiera que la perversión se expanda.



A muchos gays no les interesa imitar la vida heterosexual con otros hombres. Incluso siendo abiertamente gays, no quieren pareja, ni hijos, ni casarse. He conocido a algunos realmente fastidiados con la unión civil entre personas del mismo sexo, porque dicen que se hicieron gays para no meterse en ese tipo de vida tradicional. Ven ser gay como tener un amante o asistir a fiestas sexuales con otros hombres. No les interesa ir más allá, para ellos homosexualidad = orgías sexuales. Y ahí termina la cosa. En realidad, la inmensa mayoría dentro de esa minoría son bisexuales. A las mujeres las quieren para unas cosas y a los hombres, para otras.


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Feb 2022)

__





Este PARALÍTICO MENTAL gana 4 veces más sueldo que tú, y ni siquiera sabe apretar el botón correcto







www.burbuja.info


----------



## Antiparticula (5 Feb 2022)

La teoría la equivocación forzada por un chantaje me parece más creible que la del acuerdo ppsoe.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Feb 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La teoría la equivocación forzada por un chantaje me parece más creible que la del acuerdo ppsoe.



Le diseñaron un guión para qué pudiese salir airoso.

Se ve que está todo sobreactuado. La presidenta del Congreso simula primero que se pierde la votación, para inmediatamente hacer como que vienen otros resultados y hacerse la sorprendida.

Cuando realmente estaba todo guionizado, por eso no dejó pasar al dichoso diputado y que pudiese votar en persona.

El gesto de las manos de Sánchez, qué el realizador cortó inmediatamente y que no ha salido ningún desinformativo, delata que estaba al corriente de lo que estaba sucediendo y le dice a las 2 cacatúas que tiene su lado que se calmen.


----------



## asakopako (5 Feb 2022)

Pues o son cámaras de visión nocturna y salen siluetas verdosas, o vaya puta mierda de cuartos oscuros que ni son oscuros ni ná.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Feb 2022)

La hija de Pedro J. confiesa su bisexualidad y habla del vídeo sexual de su padre -

Dice que fue un shock verlo, pero que su padre no se rindió al chantaje.

Cosas de socialistas !

La hija de Pedro J. confiesa su bisexualidad y habla del vídeo sexual de su padre


----------



## Lubinillo (5 Feb 2022)

automono dijo:


> yo estas cosas me cuesta creerlas.
> Alguien que sabe que está en mitad de los focos mediaticos, ¿se juega a arruinar toda su vida profesional/personal por una noche de perversión?
> 
> Puedo entender que le guste el vicio, pero me niego a pensar que sean tan gilipollas de hacerlo en plan fiesta llena de gente, es que hay que ser, aparte de maricón perdido, inutil.



Desde siempre se ha diccho que "pito duro no cree en dios"


----------



## Guillotin (5 Feb 2022)

Tiene toda la "pinta" de ser un asunto mucho más sencillo, en realidad esta reforma es una puta mierda, el espíritu de Rajoy prevalece, ha sido una operación de maquillaje, la reforma se queda y ante la compra de los diputados de la Union del Pueblo Navarro, alguien tenia que votar a favor para que el paripé saliese adelante.
Todos contentos.


----------



## Lubinillo (5 Feb 2022)

A mi entender hay mas tajada en este asunto. De verdad creéis que alguien se va a asombrar por saber que tal o cual político es maricón?, si lo son un 80% o mas de todos los políticos sean del partido que sean. A mi desde luego, si alguien tiene sexo con otra persona o con 50 me parece que es del ámbito privado, otra cosa es si hay menores, películas snuff y esas mierdas. Me temo que la desaparición de menores tiene mucho que ver con el tema tratado en este hilo.
Os dejo una pagina que creo que es de lo mejorcito en cuanto a desapariciones ocurridas en España.
El Blog de las Sombras


----------



## Lubinillo (5 Feb 2022)

Una cosa que no cuadra es que cuando en el caso hay menores abusados y violados lo tapan todos los partidos y casi todos los medios sin embargo cuando el asunto son orgias o cosas del estilo sin menores no lo tapan tanto


----------



## PA\BE (5 Feb 2022)

Siempre ha sido así, a derecha e izquierda.
Y por cosas bastante más turbias que una "partusa" de degenerados sexuales. 
Participan todos de la misma mecánica psicopatocrática.


----------



## Lubinillo (5 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> Esto es una guerra .
> 
> Son los NO BLANCOS contra la población blanca.
> 
> ...



Eso de tu comentario que resalte en negrita ya lo hicieron en España sin necesidad de inmigrantes, nosotros solitos en pro de la modernidad. Y en el tema de la sustitución étnica esta ocurriendo lo mismo, por desgracia es el mismo pueblo el que se esta poniendo la zancadilla. Si se prefiere contratar a foráneos en vez de autóctonos pues....
Desde luego, los de arriba hacen bien su trabajo, nos han convertido en unos hijos de puta redomados contra el vecino por no pensar como nosotros políticamente hablando cuando ambos estamos siendo manipulados. Un poco de miedo, un poco de separación utilizando cualquier excusa, bien sea separatismo, idioma, furgol, política, etc, etc y ya tienes el coktel para tener a una sociedad alienada.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Feb 2022)

*El coronavirus es una trama financiera* para llevar a los países occidentales a una situación de crisis y endeudamiento similar al que sucede después de perder una guerra. La aceptación de esta performance por todos los agentes sociales , se sustenta en la idea que es el mal menor , de la misma manera que se justifica el bombardeo con bombas atómicas de Japón porque “ la alternativa “ sería una invasión que causaría muchos más millones de muertos .

De la misma manera que se hizo con el diputado Húngaro que se negaba a firmar la creación de miles de millones de euros de dinero fiduciario, *al diputado del PP , se le debió hacer otra encerrona , lo que pasa es que pasó por el aro y siguió el guion y no le han hundido la vida ( todavía ) .*

Sánchez simplemente es un peón , un hacker de un poder supranacional que sigue guiones . Tienen controlados a los diputados , es más , eligen a personas susceptibles de ser chantajeados para cuando llegue el momento. 

Es el caso de Biden , que es otro títere , rehén de sus fechorías y que carga con una enorme mochila de corrupción que o firma lo que le meten delante, o va a la cárcel como fue el caso de Rato ( vicepresidente de España y director del FMI entre otros cargos ) 
*
Rajoy prefirió ceder el gobierno y escapar corriendo .* Un cobarde, pero se ha salvado de quedar para la historia como Pedro J. Una pena me habría gustado ver los vídeos de Rajoy. 



*
EL DINERO POR DECRETO = dinero fíat del latín “ hágase “ .* 

Son monedas fíat el dólar , el euro, el yen y las principales monedas de reserva desde el fin de Bretton Woods en 1971.


El dinero por decreto fue introducido como alternativa al dinero mercancía o dinero representativo , respaldado por el oro , la plata , petróleo… que fue abolido por Nixon en los acuerdos de Bretton Woods.
El eterno debate de Hayek y Keynes .

Keynes y su defensa del papel del Estado como controlador de la economía , mejor endeudarse y después pagar,

Hayek y su defensa del mercado, los precios y la libertad. El ahorro y comprar cuando se tiene el dinero.

Es una forma de dinero fiduciario , es decir dinero inventado que no está respaldado por nada , su valor viene determinado por la confianza de los usuarios de que realmente tiene ese valor imaginario. Está respaldado en la deuda , en el compromiso de los individuos y de los estados de darle ese valor acordado.

Cuando los bancos conceden una hipoteca , no tienen ese dinero en ninguna parte , ese dinero nace en el momento que firma el deudor con su compromiso de darle forma en sucesivos plazos. Para que esa arriesgada fórmula no se derrumbe como en el caso de Venezuela , el estado se compromete a avalar con los impuestos de la gente que trabaja el valor de ese crédito , puesto que excede en mucho el valor real en este caso del piso hipotecado.

Maduro supone que el valor del bolívar lo da los ceros que llenan el billete pero la gente no se fía porque saben que no valen nada porque Venezuela no es un país productivo como China , Alemania , Japón, Corea del Sur y tantos otros países cuya población sólo vive para trabajar y pagar el enorme endeudamiento de sus países.



La socialdemocracia ( keynesiana ) que es la ideología dominante en occidente , se enfrenta a momentos de incertidumbre con los que no contaba Keynes cuando escribió su obra _La teoría general del empleo, el interés y el dinero. _

Básicamente es la desindustrialización de los países occidentales en beneficio de China que es la fábrica del mundo y aunque el consumo ha aumentado de forma exponencial no repercute en nuestro beneficio puesto que lo que ha provocado es un enorme desarrollo de los 1.400 millones de Chinos que hace sólo unos años vivían en un país subdesarrollado , pero que ahora demandan petróleo, gas y cualquier otro recurso mineral del planeta .

No es cambio climático. El pretendido parón al consumo occidental es una imaginativa idea de los chinos para ser ellos los beneficiarios a costa de los occidentales . No están dispuestos a renunciar a su desarrollo , son más y en breve serán la primera potencia mundial.

ASÍ LO DIJO SÁNCHEZ EN EL DISCURSO A LA NACIÓN EL 4 DE ABRIL DE 2020 . Mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia o si sólo iba a ser algo irrelevante como en los países no occidentales. 

*" es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....* "










Según cuenta ‘El Gordo’, mano derecha de Villarejo, para este operativo se contactó con el dueño de las saunas, el suegro de Pedro Sánchez, quien les dio el visto bueno. Los policías colocaron cámaras y micros


Tal y como recoge El Mundo este 24 de junio de 2020, la investigación al excomisario Villarejo ha puesto negro sobre blanco la utilización que hicieron funci...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## Lubinillo (5 Feb 2022)

Eso de la deuda huele mucho a chamusquina, todos los países son deudores y acreedores a la vez, eso no lo entiende nadie.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Feb 2022)

Lubinillo dijo:


> A mi entender hay mas tajada en este asunto. De verdad creéis que alguien se va a asombrar por saber que tal o cual político es maricón?, si lo son un 80% o mas de todos los políticos sean del partido que sean. A mi desde luego, si alguien tiene sexo con otra persona o con 50 me parece que es del ámbito privado, otra cosa es si hay menores, películas snuff y esas mierdas. Me temo que la desaparición de menores tiene mucho que ver con el tema tratado en este hilo.
> Os dejo una pagina que creo que es de lo mejorcito en cuanto a desapariciones ocurridas en España.
> El Blog de las Sombras



hombre ! una cosa es ser maricón que ya no interesa a nadie ni es motivo de escarnio ....

pero otra cosa es un vídeo como el de Pedro J o a saber lo que se hace en un cuarto oscuro de las saunas de Pedro Sánchez, porque no se ven ni los que lo hacen . 

Amparados en esa oscuridad y con unas copas de más , las cámaras actuales graban perfectamente sin luz y verse en una pantalla a cuatro patas entre un tumulto de gente en pelotas y borrachos ...


¿ alguien sabe las andazas del susodicho diputado ? 

No me refiero al húngaro evidentemente .


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

Es para flipar.
Los trajes de Camps corrieron ríos de tinta y estuvieron meses y meses en los juzgados y los periódicos y la tele....

Y algo tan gravísimo como lo que acaba de ocurrir por el fraude que supone, se le echa una risa jiji jaja y a pasar página.


La clave que delata que todo estaba orquestado previamente y que Sánchez era sabedor del tema, es el gesto que Sánchez hace con las manos a las ministras cuando estas se sorprenden de que la ley no haya sido aprobada.

Un gesto que lo dice todo y que las televisiones cortaron precisamente por los revelador qué es.
El propio realizador ver directo ,cortó inmediatamente cuando se dio cuenta del gesto, y pincho otra cámara.
Los directos suelen tener un retardo que permite hacer este tipo de cosas.

Si el PP no aprovecha esto para hundir a Sánchez, es que es parte del PSOE y evidentemente tienen los mismos jefes.










Alberto Casero, el 'fontanero' del PP investigado por corrupción que se ha equivocado al votar la reforma laboral


Secretario de Organización del PP desde 2019, trabaja junto a García Egea para controlar los cambios en los liderazgos autonómicos y municipales del partido. Un juzgado tiene abierta una investigación por prevaricación por su etapa como alcalde




www.eldiario.es


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (6 Feb 2022)

Tenemos que ir a por el PSOE. Sólo eliminando a nuestro enemigo progresaremos como país.


----------



## Leolo41 (6 Feb 2022)

Las películas que se inventa la gente incapaz de asumir el bajo nivel de su políticos. El PP está encabezado por lo más inútil de su historia, hasta tal punto que se han convertido en la gangrena del partido y acabará matándolo.


----------



## feldene flash (6 Feb 2022)

cagada brutal del inutil pepero que cobra una pasta por no hacer una mierda , alguien conocia al individuo este ?? que cojones hace en el congreso??

el prototipo de inutil mantenido , el hombre de paja que solo esta para votar , y lo hace mal

incerible el patetismo de esta gente y su total inutilidad


----------



## tovarovsky (6 Feb 2022)

Ballaaa!!! dos empujadores de cacas profesionales!!!


----------



## ATARAXIO (6 Feb 2022)

A VER CHAVALES ! 
Estamos en BURBUJA . No podemos tragar con milongas.

Es completamente imposible que una persona con los 5 sentidos se pueda equivocar en el voto. 
Aunque fuese analfabeto, que no lo es , el procedimiento no tiene complicación. 

El diputado , del cual estuve buscando sus preferencias sexuales o si tiene familia pero no encontré nada ( lo digo por lo de las saunas ) ...
el señor diputado o tiene casos de corrupción que lo llevarían a la cárcel y se lo han hecho saber ..

o le han enseñado vídeos de sus correrías sexuales . 

Luego le han planificado una performance que no cabe en la cabeza de nadie que pudiese colar ..

PERO AL PARECER HA COLADO !!


----------



## xavik (7 Feb 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> A VER CHAVALES !
> Estamos en BURBUJA . No podemos tragar con milongas.
> 
> Es completamente imposible que una persona con los 5 sentidos se pueda equivocar en el voto.
> ...



Asumes que fue un lobo solitario y que Casado no tenía ninguna idea, pero yo no lo veo. Esto estaba pactado de antes, no sé a cambio de qué pero es evidente (sobre todo por las tibias reacciones de Casado, unido a su historial).


----------



## ATARAXIO (7 Feb 2022)

xavik dijo:


> Asumes que fue un lobo solitario y que Casado no tenía ninguna idea, pero yo no lo veo. Esto estaba pactado de antes, no sé a cambio de qué pero es evidente (sobre todo por las tibias reacciones de Casado, unido a su historial).




*El coronavirus es una trama financiera* para llevar a los países occidentales a una situación de crisis y endeudamiento similar al que sucede después de perder una guerra. La aceptación de esta performance por todos los agentes sociales , se sustenta en la idea que es el mal menor , de la misma manera que se justifica el bombardeo con bombas atómicas de Japón porque “ la alternativa “ sería una invasión que causaría muchos más millones de muertos .

De la misma manera que se hizo con el diputado Húngaro que se negaba a firmar la creación de miles de millones de euros de dinero fiduciario, *al diputado del PP , se le debió hacer otra encerrona , lo que pasa es que pasó por el aro y siguió el guion y no le han hundido la vida ( todavía ) .*

Sánchez simplemente es un peón , un hacker de un poder supranacional que sigue guiones . Tienen controlados a los diputados , es más , eligen a personas susceptibles de ser chantajeados para cuando llegue el momento.

Es el caso de Biden , que es otro títere , rehén de sus fechorías y que carga con una enorme mochila de corrupción que o firma lo que le meten delante, o va a la cárcel como fue el caso de Rato ( vicepresidente de España y director del FMI entre otros cargos )

*Rajoy prefirió ceder el gobierno y escapar corriendo .* Un cobarde, pero se ha salvado de quedar para la historia como Pedro J. Una pena me habría gustado ver los vídeos de Rajoy.




*EL DINERO POR DECRETO = dinero fíat del latín “ hágase “ .*

Son monedas fíat el dólar , el euro, el yen y las principales monedas de reserva desde el fin de Bretton Woods en 1971.


El dinero por decreto fue introducido como alternativa al dinero mercancía o dinero representativo , respaldado por el oro , la plata , petróleo… que fue abolido por Nixon en los acuerdos de Bretton Woods.
El eterno debate de Hayek y Keynes .

Keynes y su defensa del papel del Estado como controlador de la economía , mejor endeudarse y después pagar,

Hayek y su defensa del mercado, los precios y la libertad. El ahorro y comprar cuando se tiene el dinero.

Es una forma de dinero fiduciario , es decir dinero inventado que no está respaldado por nada , su valor viene determinado por la confianza de los usuarios de que realmente tiene ese valor imaginario. Está respaldado en la deuda , en el compromiso de los individuos y de los estados de darle ese valor acordado.

Cuando los bancos conceden una hipoteca , no tienen ese dinero en ninguna parte , ese dinero nace en el momento que firma el deudor con su compromiso de darle forma en sucesivos plazos. Para que esa arriesgada fórmula no se derrumbe como en el caso de Venezuela , el estado se compromete a avalar con los impuestos de la gente que trabaja el valor de ese crédito , puesto que excede en mucho el valor real en este caso del piso hipotecado.

Maduro supone que el valor del bolívar lo da los ceros que llenan el billete pero la gente no se fía porque saben que no valen nada porque Venezuela no es un país productivo como China , Alemania , Japón, Corea del Sur y tantos otros países cuya población sólo vive para trabajar y pagar el enorme endeudamiento de sus países.



La socialdemocracia ( keynesiana ) que es la ideología dominante en occidente , se enfrenta a momentos de incertidumbre con los que no contaba Keynes cuando escribió su obra _La teoría general del empleo, el interés y el dinero._

Básicamente es la desindustrialización de los países occidentales en beneficio de China que es la fábrica del mundo y aunque el consumo ha aumentado de forma exponencial no repercute en nuestro beneficio puesto que lo que ha provocado es un enorme desarrollo de los 1.400 millones de Chinos que hace sólo unos años vivían en un país subdesarrollado , pero que ahora demandan petróleo, gas y cualquier otro recurso mineral del planeta .

No es cambio climático. El pretendido parón al consumo occidental es una imaginativa idea de los chinos para ser ellos los beneficiarios a costa de los occidentales . No están dispuestos a renunciar a su desarrollo , son más y en breve serán la primera potencia mundial.

ASÍ LO DIJO SÁNCHEZ EN EL DISCURSO A LA NACIÓN EL 4 DE ABRIL DE 2020 . Mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia o si sólo iba a ser algo irrelevante como en los países no occidentales.

*" es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....* "







*Según cuenta ‘El Gordo’, mano derecha de Villarejo, para este operativo se contactó con el dueño de las saunas, el suegro de Pedro Sánchez, quien les dio el visto bueno. Los policías colocaron cámaras y micros*
Tal y como recoge El Mundo este 24 de junio de 2020, la investigación al excomisario Villarejo ha puesto negro sobre blanco la utilización que hicieron funci...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## ATARAXIO (24 Mar 2022)

__





Noticia: - BOOOOOOOM. Gaona: “Marruecos amenazó a Sánchez con desvelar información sobre el 11M”


Lo que tendrían que contestarles los del PSOE es "revela lo que quieras, los españoles me van a votar igualmente"




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Edito para hacer constar que " la equivocación al votar " de ese diputado gordo con pinta extraña del PP, tiene toda la pinta de ser el mismo chantaje que el diputado de Victor Orban , lo que pasa es que este entró por el aro.




_*Alberto Casero Ávila*, diputado del Partido Popular en el Congreso y miembro del Comité Ejecutivo nacional de *Pablo Casado*, está siendo investigado por los tribunales de Trujillo. De hecho, el Juzgado de Primera Instancia e Instrucción Número 2 de la localidad cacereña le ha imputado por un supuesto delito continuado de prevaricación relacionado con los contratos a dedo en su reciente etapa de alcalde de Trujillo, en los que se habría saltado la Ley de Contratación del Sector Público _










La Justicia investiga al diputado del PP Alberto Casero por prevaricación continuada


El exalcalde de Trujillo fue elegido por Pablo Casado para formar parte de su Comité Ejecutivo y de su Junta Directiva




www.elplural.com














Alberto Casero, el 'fontanero' del PP investigado por corrupción que se ha equivocado al votar la reforma laboral


Secretario de Organización del PP desde 2019, trabaja junto a García Egea para controlar los cambios en los liderazgos autonómicos y municipales del partido. Un juzgado tiene abierta una investigación por prevaricación por su etapa como alcalde




www.eldiario.es








Imaginen por ejemplo a Rodrigo Rato , director gerente del Fondo Monetario Internacional o cualquiera de los muchos cargos importantes , y que de su firma dependiese decisiones trascendentales que siempre benefician a unos y perjudican a otros .

Imaginen que ese hombre al que finalmente le arruinaron la vida y entró en la cárcel le chantajean previamente mostrándole pruebas de sus delitos que hasta puede que lo hubiesen hecho picar sin darse cuenta de la encerrona.

Imaginen que accede a firmar lo que sea a cambio del silencio . Pues ahora sería como Biden. Una marioneta a expensas de sus jefes que firmará todo lo que le pongan delante.



Si les sale bien esta nueva jugarreta , Sánchez es un intocable . Sus jefes son muy poderosos . El tipo es mucho más peligroso de lo que parece pues arriesga mucho , es como si no tuviese nada que perder.













Edito el hilo para aportar las declaraciones de Villarejo. Como si fuese una novedad lo que dice !
Resumiendo : buscan a corruptos que tienen atrapados por algún asunto delictivo o vergonzantes para auparlos a puestos de especial relevancia y cuando es necesario que aprueben algo contrario a la ley simplemente les chantajean .
Estoy convencido que la fuga de Rajoy , regalando un gobierno votado por la mayoría de los españoles , que en 1936 provocó una guerra civil , tiene más que ver con sus vergüenzas que con los motivos reales de la moción de censura.


----------



## ATARAXIO (27 Mar 2022)

Los llamados políticos no trabajan para la gente como nos quieren hacer creer , la mayoría son simples empleados de corporaciones supranacionales no saben ni lo que dicen , sólo siguen consignas y hacen bulto .

Individuos como Sánchez son brokers o hackers , caballos de Troya cuya finalidad es introducirse en los puestos ejecutivos de las naciones para poder saquearlas desde dentro, a veces con más disimulo que otras .
La gente tragará con todo como estamos viendo .

Las sucesivas " crisis económicas " son recogidas de beneficios como en la bolsa , después de que hubiese salido bien la enésima trama financiera : Ejemplo :

_atentados trenes de Atocha = hipotecas y rescate bancario de doscientos mil millones de euros,

golpe de estado a Rajo = coronavirus , vacunas y endeudamiento por generaciones 

Ucrania y envío de armas = entrada en la guerra , misilazos a España y expolio definitivo " para comprar armas para defendernos del nuevo Hitler " ._

Lo mismo es " derecha que izquierda " todos trabajan para los mismos jefes .
son alternancias de poder según convenga dependiendo de la etapa del ciclo económico .

Para simular que hay una democracia intentan dirigir el voto de la borregada , si no funciona como tienen previsto, hacen un descarado pucherazo como pasó con Trump puesto que tocaba otro títere para la guerra de Ucrania y lo que está por venir , y menos mal que ahora hay posibilidades tecnológicas para dar que no había en tiempos de Zapatero que llegó montado en los trenes de Atocha .

La trama judicial y a saber qué chantaje para espantar a Rajoy ( no quiero hablar de las saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez ) ...
como en las siguientes elecciones tenía que seguir Sánchez para gestionar la prevista pandemia y la guerra , fulminaron a CIUDADANOS . ¿ qué hizo Rivera para tal desplome ? ¿ liarse con Malú ? pero si cae mucho mejor que la concubina Irene Montero ! me encantaría verla de ministra de algo : " ministra de cantes y bailes folclóricos por ejemplo "




Fases del ciclo económico

Cada *ciclo económico* está dividido en dos *fases* principales: una de desaceleración, caracterizada por una moderación de la actividad *económica* la cual se suele medir a través del producto interior bruto (PIB), y una de expansión o aceleración, que consiste en períodos de aumentos del nivel de actividad.

España está llena de traidores que se aliarían con el enemigo para destruir este país , ya no sólo me refiero a catalanes y vascos independentistas que si tuviesen un ejército habría una guerra de secesión sino a millones de infiltrados que trabajan para intereses extranjeros .

¿ de verdad alguien se cree otra cosa ? ¿ No se dan cuenta que con la enorme productividad del presente gracias a la tecnología e internet , la mayor capacidad de trabajo y formación y que la gente sólo vive para trabajar , sería imposible que España esté como está y que la gente siga sin llegar a fin de mes ¿


Si en la época de Franco , las familias tenían una media de 4 hijos , sólo trabajaba el hombre , además en trabajos muy poco productivos, sin haber tantos adelantos en la agricultura y ganadería , el transporte, los centros comerciales y en todos los ámbitos que abaratan la producción .


Así lo dijo Sánchez en el discurso que transcribo el *4 de Abril 2020 *mucho antes de saber el recorrido de la epidemia y su incidencia en la economía .
Como en el resto de los países occidentales , leyó un discurso que le escribieron sus jefes .


más de dos años después del comienzo de la trama vemos que el guion es exacto y con los mismos tiempos y etapas en todos los países occidentales , los que se vieron implicados en la llamada segunda guerra mundial ( aunque en Estados Unidos no cayó ninguna bomba ) y que ahora inician una guerra devastadora con la disculpa de Ucrania.
En el resto de los países ni se han enterado de la epidemia ni saben donde está Ucrania.





_*" Es evidente que esta crisis económica que lógicamente estamos sufriendo ya como consecuencia de la pandemia , es evidente que para poder garantizar las rentas que vamos a tener que garantizar por este periodo que esperemos que sea lo más breve posible para que la economía rebote y volvamos a crecer y crear empleo , es evidente que la economía española se va a tener que endeudar , es evidente por lo tanto que vamos a detraer recursos económicos a las generaciones futuras , a los jóvenes a los cuales antes apelaba , a los niños que ahora estarán dibujando en sus casas y aguantando este confinamiento sin entender muy bien porqué . a las generaciones que todavía están por nacer. Esas generaciones van a entender que nosotros hagamos ese sacrificio detrayendo recursos que ellos necesitarán en un futuro, si también volcamos recursos económicos para esa lucha , que es la lucha contra el cambio climático o la adaptación y la mitigación de ese cambio climático.....


ME ANIMO A ADIVINAR EL PRÓXIMO DISCURSO :



Es evidente que como “ Hitler” es un loco imparable , España se tiene que proteger detrayendo recursos económicos de generaciones futuras para comprar armas a las corporaciones supranacionales para las que trabajo y que además también venden vacunas y virus . *_


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Putin , es miembro fundamental de las corporaciones que manejan el mundo , además que Rusia por mucho que simulen ningunearla para arengar a la población , es una potencia nuclear que debe ser respetada . 

Por lo tanto todo este exagerado discurso belicista que tiene las mismas bases estructurales con el discurso del coronavirus , tiene que estar consensuado ya que tanto Rusia como China han participado de la trama del coronavirus con las mismas etapas, discursos y performances. 

Es posible que hubiesen llevado a Rusia a una situación inaceptable que realmente viese peligrar su existencia y que se ha adelantado antes de ser destruida , tal como dice el discurso oficial de los rusos , pero ¿ de verdad se puede creer algo entre tantísimas y colosales mentiras más que evidentes ? 

En cualquier caso la guerra estaba más que prevista para después del coronavirus . Infinidad de vídeos y libros " conspiranoicos " la aseguraban desde hace más de 10 años. 

Sólo queda aclarar si realmente el gran reseteo es algo global o un ataque a Europa como las veces anteriores para impedir su desarrollo .
Nadie quiere que exista Estados Unidos de Europa por eso destruyeron el proyecto de Alemania , como tampoco quisieron que existiese Estados Unidos de Asia que era lo que pretendía Japón .

El terrible genocidio contra europeos y rusos , que también son europeos y la destrucción de todo el continente no habría sucedido de permitir que Hitler continuase su proyecto unificador, que era el mismo que el de ESTADOS UNIDOS DE CHINA , que son 1.400 millones de personas de diferentes etnias e idiomas , y Estado Unidos de América que es un revolutum de razas , étnicas , idiomas , orígenes , religiones , ideologías ... y no pasa nada .


----------



## ATARAXIO (28 Mar 2022)

Entre el ostión de Will Smith y la trama de Ucrania , ha pasado desapercibido que nadie llevaba mascarilla en los Oscar .

La farsa montada en los Oscar para desviar la atención es poca cosa comparado con todo lo que hemos vivido durante estos dos años. Todas las negras llevan peluca excepto la única que se ofendió por no llevarla.

Ha sido la gran consigna desde la metrópoli a las colonias . Conseguidos los objetivos socioeconómicos ahora se cambia a la nueva etapa .

Los payasos de los políticos españoles todavía andan dando el espectáculo con la mascarilla , mientras el domingo en el partido televisado en el estadio de fútbol del español , 50.000 personas apiñadas se echaban el aliento unos a otros mientras animaban a la selección que jugaba contra Albania.

Entre tantas incoherencias de una gravedad extrema y genocida destaca la de obligar a todos los niños españoles desde hace dos años a llevar el burka incluso en el recreo y en gimnasia , algo que cambiará su mente y su personalidad para siempre pues su mente en desarrollo es todavía más frágil que la de la borregada que ha tragado con todo esto . Incluso sospecho que lo que realmente inyectan haciendo pasar por vacunas es algún tipo de droga permanente que afecte al núcleo accumbens o alguna parte de la mente que impida ver la realidad .

No se ha muerto ningún niño por el coronavirus , de haber sucedido habría salido en todas las portadas , lo que están haciendo es otro ataque de ingeniería social.

De hecho es posible que los cambios sociales que se avecinan sean tan radicales , que el target hayan sido precisamente los niños , que serán unos adultos temerosos y sumisos que obedezcan a cualquier chaladura ideológica y criminal que se le ocurra al poder político como estamos viendo con los chinos , un enorme rebaño de 1.350 millones de borregos y esclavos y una élite dominante que vive a costa de ellos .

No tiene ningún sentido que se haya acabado la epidemia al unísono en todos los países occidentales siguiendo el mismo guion desde el principio. El mismo virus que en una semana pasó de Wuhan hasta el último rincón de los países dominados por Estados Unidos , ahora ha frenado en seco. No han sido las vacunas puesto que en Ucrania casi nadie se había vacunado y mucho menos con las 3 dosis y los mismos que hace unas semanas atacaban a los no vacunados como un peligro social , ahora reparten millones de no vacunados por los países sometidos como si aquí no hubiese pasado nada.

Hoy mismo ese virus tan contagioso y letal podría iniciar la epidemia en Somalia o Nigeria , no hay ninguna razón para que no lo haga . Miles de millones de personas que viven en los países sin recursos económicos no se han enterado del virus, ni del confinamiento, ni de las mascarillas , ni las vacunas , ni saben donde está Ucrania . Ni sus gobiernos dilapidaron y se endeudaron con miles de millones por la epidemia , ni ahora muchos miles de millones más en misiles que cuestan cien mil euros para destruir camiones rusos sacados de un desguace de la segunda guerra mundial .



NO SE PUEDE DESDOMAR UN CABALLO. Una tarde es suficiente para convertir a un brioso animal que cabalgaba libre en un zombi .

Sólo hay que someterlo , asustarlo , atarlo y colocarle el bocado y las riendas y ya nunca tomará decisiones por su cuenta . un pequeño toque y girará a la derecha o a la izquierda , correrá o parará porque todo el tiempo tiene miedo . Recuerda que ha sido sometido y su alma se ha roto para siempre.

Lo mismo los perros de ciudad que sacan con la correa a mear en las farolas. Si un día se sueltan y pierden de vista a su amo correrán sin rumbo y los atropellará un coche porque no saben desenvolverse , buscan siempre que alguien les ordene y les indique que pueden o no pueden hacer .

la idea de que se es libre sin serlo , cambia el sentimiento mismo de la libertad , es la seguridad absoluta que nunca se será libre .

Si te crees que eres libre y no lo eres , jamás lo serás .


----------



## ATARAXIO (17 May 2022)

5 imágenes para FLIPAR CON LA QUE SE OS VIENE ENCIMA


+ posible dictadura sanitaria + ley de seguridad nacional vayan añadiendo... roto2




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 May 2022)

Fotos de Viktor Orban cuando era un Hippi melenudo y rebelde


Twitter




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (25 May 2022)

dabuti dijo:


> DECENAS DE POLLAS FACHAS SUDOROSAS..........................ME CORRRRRO.....................



A ti a libelula loca no te gana ni MaMarlaska.
Esta bien... eso si... que te vayan gustando mas aseados.


----------



## ATARAXIO (25 May 2022)

Sólo hay que haber visto el telediario de hoy día 25 de mayo para darse cuenta del nivel de manipulación y tergiversación de la realidad.

Indudablemente estamos en manos de criminales y mafiosos que inventan tramas de ingeniería social y financiera para saquear a los países.

Esa es la verdadera labor de los políticos : distraer a la población con patrañas mientras el dinero público se volatiliza en los bolsillos de sus jefes . 










El fraude de la vacunación y la ‘erradicación’ de la viruela - mpr21


Tras la emergencia por viruela está la colocación millones de dosis de una vacuna cuya macabra historia hizo que fuera descartada en 1980.



mpr21.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

4° aniversario de una engañifa.


Y en todo eso se basó la moción. En algo preparado ad hoc para meter al mentiroso subrepticiamente y utilizar la Moncloa como plataforma electoral. Luego está el rajas que por creerse que no dimitiendon dejarían de llamarle corrupto le dejó camino libre. Así se excedió De Prada en la sentencia...




www.burbuja.info






Por menos empezó la llamada guerra civil en España. 

De lo que se trataba era de desalojar un gobierno corrupto y criminal que pretendía instaurar el comunismo en España saqueando y expropiando todo.
Había miles de asesinatos y ardían las iglesias y conventos después de desvalijarlos. 

Un gobierno ilegal similar al actual ya que era una confabulación de traidores y enemigos de España ... estaban dispuestos a ceder la soberanía a Stalin que era el que estaba detrás de toda la maniobra. 

Los militares pretendían dar un golpe de estado al estilo de Sánchez. La diferencia es que él utilizó un infiltrado en la judicatura para que le facilitase la labor y que nadie se defendió de la traición. Los rojos sin embargo robaron todo el oro y la plata además de los tesoros del museo del Prado ( que en parte fueron devueltos por el gobierno de Suiza cuando acabó la guerra ) además de innumerables saqueos de tesoros incalculables en los monasterios e iglesias por toda España y que se llevaron a Rusia y México. 

Rajoy salió escopetado probablemente porque le chantajearon de alguna forma . O iba a ir a la cárcel como Rato o saldría a la luz algún vídeo grabado en las saunas del suegro de Pedro Sánchez.


----------



## ATARAXIO (2 Jun 2022)

Rajoy fue un traidor a España y a sus votantes. 

La trama judicial para conseguir echar a un gobierno votado por una amplia mayoría de los españoles para poder hacer ese cambio en Ucrania están en guerra.

Ya quisiera Putin haber puesto a un presidente afín a sus intereses sin necesidad de bombardearlo todo. Y es precisamente la facilidad con la que han conseguido derrotar un gobierno en España lo que me hace flipar con lo uno y con lo otro. 

Con lo que cuesta un tanque o un misil podrían haber sobornado a cualquier juez ucraniano y gran parte del establishment de ese país para que montasen lo mismo que se hizo en España.


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Nov 2022)

El Congreso convalida la reforma laboral gracias a un diputado del PP que asegura haber votado en contra


La reforma laboral pactada por el Gobierno con patronal y sindicatos ha sido convalidada por el Congreso de los Diputados con un ajustadísimo resultado de 175 votos a favor frente...




www.elmundo.es










Aprobada la reforma laboral gracias a un error en el voto de un diputado del PP


El decreto de la reforma laboral, la ley estrella de la legislatura para Yolanda Díaz, ha sido aprobado en el Congreso por tan solo un voto. Con 175 votos a favor y 174 en contra,




www.marca.com













El Supremo investigará al diputado del PP que se equivocó al votar la reforma laboral


El Tribunal Supremo investigará al diputado del PP Alberto Casero por, supuestamente, adjudicar hasta cinco contratos a dedo, sin expedientes y saltán...




elcorreoweb.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Nov 2022)

¿Por qué se ha ganado Hungría el castigo de la Unión Europea?


Bruselas quiere congelarle 7.500 millones de ayudas por vulnerar el Estado de derecho y Budapest plantea medidas para evitar el tijeretazo. Tibias, para lo que está en juego.




www.huffingtonpost.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Nov 2022)

El eurodiputado húngaro que participó en la orgía gay abandona su partido







euroefe.euractiv.es


----------



## ATARAXIO (15 Nov 2022)

Un eurodiputado aliado de Orbán, 'cazado' en una orgía gay ilegal en Bruselas


Un eurodiputado y estrecho colaborador de Viktor Orbán y cofundador del ultraconservador y homófobo Fidesz, fue cazado el pasado viernes en una orgía gay ilegal en el centro de Bruselas




www.elconfidencial.com


----------

